# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  بسطها .. بسطها .. بسطها .. دايفرجنس وشمعة وخمس دقايق .. واكسب !!  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد فتحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ينتابني حزن عميق كلما نظرت إلي إخواني الأحباء في المنتدي وقد أخذوا يشكون أحوالهم وأحوال حساباتهم وخسارتهم المستمرة 
وينتابني حزن أكبر حينما أجدهم يبحثون عن توصيات لا تؤدي إلا إلي الخسائر وعن استراتيجيات ومؤشرات ملونة ،،،،، وكذبت المؤشرات ولو صدفت 
وحزن أكبر حينما أجد إخواني يبحثون عن سر معين وكأن هذا السوق لا بد أن يكون فيه سر  
وحزن أشد حينما أكتشف ان هذا السر في النهاية مجرد شئ أكون متأكد بنسبة 100%  أنه بعد فترة لن يسمن ولن يغني من جوع وسيضيع في غياهب النسيان مع آلاف المواضيع التي اندثرت بين طيات صفحات المنتدي. 
 أخفيكم ان قلبي يتمزق كلما رأيت موضوعا يشكو الخسائر ، وطبعا يزخر المنتدي بهذه المواضيع المميتة بعد حركات الرالي والانهيارات نظرا لعدم وقف الخسارة أو المخاطرة بنسبة كبيرة من رأس المال وكأن الإخوة قد نسوا - أو تناسوا - أنه النهاية الحتمية لهم هي الخسارة ولكودة الحساب. 
يا أحبائي بالله عليكم ، الموضوع ليس بهذه الصعوبة 
بعد فترة وجدت ان هذا الفوركس لا يصلح إلا لمن يجمع بين الالتزام والمرونة، وهي معادلة قد تبدوا في ظاهرها مستحيلة ولكن ذلك ليس حقيقي. 
يقول كبار المتاجرين plan your trade & trade your plan 
أي خطط لمتاجرتك ، وتاجر بما خططته 
حتي لا أطيل عليكم .. سأضع نصب أعينكم الآن قمة البساطة وقمة السهولة وقمة الالتزام وقمة المرونة !! 
لا عجب فلم آت بجديد كلها من الكلاسيكيات التي نجحت ولا زالت ناجحة ،، فاترك الآن استراتيجيتك الملونة وتعال إلي طريق القدماء والحكماء ولن تندم بإذن الله. 
--------------------------------  الفريمات الصغيرة والإنتراداي (فريم 5 دقائق) 
قد يتبادر إلي ذهنك سؤال .. لماذا اخترت فريم 5 دقائق رغم قلة مصداقيته وزيادة مصداقية الفريمات الكبيرة عنه؟ 
والإجابة بسيطة ..  
أولا: الفريم الصغير يقلل المخاطرة يعني وقف خسارتي عليه يكون مثلا 20 نقطة أو 50 نقطة  
ثانيا : الهدف يتحقق بسرعة يمكن خلال ساعة أو أقل 
ثالثاً: حجم المعاناة لو كان هدف الصفقة كبير مثلا .. فلا تتخيل انك حققت 100 نقطة ووجدت مثلا السعر يرتد عليك وانت لا زلت ملتزم بالهدف ورأيت السالب بعد ما كنت محقق 100 نقطة .. فهذا يجعلك تضطرب نفسيا ً وينتج عنه آثار سلبية غير مرغوب فيها. 
رابعا: في الفريمات الكبيرة نظراً لكبر وقف الخسارة لا يمكنك المجازفة بعقود كبيرة ويضطرك للدخول بعقود صغيرة ويجعلك تنتظر مثلا 300 نقطة من أجل ان تحقق 1% يمكنك أن تحققها في 30 نقطة علي فريم صغير بمخاطرة أقل وبجهد أقل. 
----------------------------------  الدايفرجنس .. الظاهرة الفريدة  
الانفراجات (الدايفرجنس) .. أقوي إشارات الانعكاس وأصدقها .. كم من المضاربين لا يتاجرون إلا به 
وكم هو قوي في نتائجه .. وكم هو بسيط في فهمه !! ومع ذلك تركناه 
أطلب منكم يا سادة لمن لا يعرف الدايفرجنس ان يذهب لهذا الموضوع فهو سهل بسيط وإن كان ضعيف علمياً في الشرح ولكن محواه هو المفيد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42543.html 
----------------------  الشموع اليابانية .. الساموراي  
أين أنتم أيها الساموراي لتروا ما أهمله الناس .. كنزكم الباقي .. الشموع اليابانية  
رأيت منذ أيام فيديو لعبقري الشموع Steve Nison وكم هو عبقري هذا الرجل إنه يتاجر بالشموع اليابانية فقط ..  
نعم لا تعجب .. يعتمد علي الشموع في المتاجرة فهي أصدق ما يخبره بم يفكر صناع السوق 
أين دخل البائعون .. أين دخل المشترون .. أين خرجوا .. يالها من روعة أن تشعر بفهمك للحركة وان تفسر ما حدث  
لا تهللوا للأخبار .. فالمال هو ما يحرك السوق .. ونحن سنعرف اين دخل المال. 
نذهب إلي استاذي وليد الحلو .. يشرح الشموع في هذا الموضوع الرائع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html  ---------------------- 
بهذه الأدوات البسيطة بنيت لكم هذه الخطة  
دايفرجنس + شمعة انعكاسية + فريم خمس دقائق   ---------------------- 
أهم ما يميز هذه الطريقة هو أن وقف الخسارة غالباً لا يقارن بالهدف  
فسنعتمد في دخولنا الآتي 
1- ظهور الدايفرجنس علي الماكد أو RSI 
2- ظهور شمعة انعكاسية توحي بانعكاس السوق 
3- الإغلاق فوق أو تحت الشمعة الانعكاسية ينهي الموقف ونقوم بالخروج 
4- الهدف لن يكون محدد .. سنخرج مع أول شمعة انعكاسية تقابلنا 
5- حذار ثم حذار من خسارة أكثر من 2% في صفقة واحدة وإلا فأنت تعجل بخروجك من السوق ولو كنت أعتي محلل علي وجه الأرض.  ---------------------- 
هلموا إلي الشارتات لتروا المعجزات .. ألقاكم بعد آرائكم يا سنيورات

----------


## محمد العزب

:015:  :015:  :015:  
عبقرى يا محمد بيه  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
تسجيل حضور ومتابعه وجارى تحضير الشارتات ياريس
هيا بنا الى الخمس دقائق :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> عبقرى يا محمد بيه  
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعه وجارى تحضير الشارتات ياريس
> هيا بنا الى الخمس دقائق

 من بعض ما عندكم يا عزب  
شرفني مرورك يا حبيب قلبي

----------


## عمران حسن

و قك الله و سدد خطاك 
و ياليت لو تمبلت  
و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

ما شاء الله عليك مبدع
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة لأبداعاتك بارك الله فيك

----------


## توفيق

شارتات ولا احلى 
اضن ان مؤشر DPO 
ممتاز  لهده الفريمات 
و الله الموفق

----------


## محمد فتحي

> و قك الله و سدد خطاك 
> و ياليت لو تمبلت  
> و جزاك الله الف خير

 الله يوفقنا جميعا اخي عمران 
تمبلت لعيونك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ما شاء الله عليك مبدع
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

 تكرم يا طيب 
يشرفنا حضورك   

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة لأبداعاتك بارك الله فيك

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب نديم 
شكرا لمشاركتك الطيبة

----------


## محمد فتحي

> شارتات ولا احلى 
> اضن ان مؤشر DPO 
> ممتاز  لهده الفريمات 
> و الله الموفق

 فعلا  
DPO  
من أروع مؤشرات الدايفرجنس . انا شخصيا بسميه جهاز كشف الكذب 
موجود في هذا الموضوع للي عايز يحمله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t45933.html

----------


## mohands_moslim

انتا  :Good:

----------


## ابو لاما

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Love For Ever

ممتاز اخي بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد فتحي

> انتا

  

> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

 تسلمو .. جزاكم الله خير

----------


## atef abo sofa

رائع والله يوفقك و يديمك لنا  :015:  :015:  :015:   :Ongue:  :Ongue:   :AA:

----------


## Misho Elmasri

فكره جديده تطبيق الدايف على فريم ال 5 دقايق.. احييك  وان شاء الله نتابع ونشوف النتايج وبالارباح دايما   شكرا لاشراكنا فى الفكره  :Icon26:

----------


## abosalah

لن اصفق ولن اهلل  :AA:  
ولكن حقاً انت انسان بسيط وذكى  :Good:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> رائع والله يوفقك و يديمك لنا

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب   

> فكره جديده تطبيق الدايف على فريم ال 5 دقايق.. احييك  وان شاء الله نتابع ونشوف النتايج وبالارباح دايما   شكرا لاشراكنا فى الفكره

 تسلم يا ريس 
هو مش فكرة جديدة ولا حاجة الله يكرمك 
الدايفرجنس ينفع علي اي فريم بتختلف بس في الاهداف

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخويا محمد
مؤشر الDOP كيف استفيد منه

----------


## محمد فتحي

> اخويا محمد
> مؤشر الDOP كيف استفيد منه

 من الدايفرجنس عليه يا زعيم 
زي أي مؤشر تذبذب

----------


## atef abo sofa

تسلــــم ي امحمد والله

----------


## أبومحمود

ربنا يكرمك يامحمد  لحبك الخير للمسلمين

----------


## abosalah

ممكن يا محمد باشا ترفق مؤشر DPO 
مضغوط ZIP او المؤشر فقط  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## (عدي)

يعيني عليك وعلى الدايفر ،،، 
والله مبدع ،،، ومواضيعك دائما هادفة 
بارك الله فيك يا محمد باشا

----------


## abdmomen

يعطيك العافية وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> تسلــــم ي امحمد والله

 الله يسلمك يا طيب   

> ربنا يكرمك يامحمد  لحبك الخير للمسلمين

 ويكرمك يا ابو محمود وده نتاج أفكارك الرائعة اللي تعطيهالي علي المسنجر    

> ممكن يا محمد باشا ترفق مؤشر DPO 
> مضغوط ZIP او المؤشر فقط  
> بارك الله فيك

 من عيوني .. في المرفقات يا زعيم   

> يعيني عليك وعلى الدايفر ،،، 
> والله مبدع ،،، ومواضيعك دائما هادفة 
> بارك الله فيك يا محمد باشا

 الله يجزيك خير يا عدي باشا ، نورت الموضوع

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
طيب يا محمد ما تكمل جميلك علينا وتابع ورشة صغيرة  
يعني تضع انت والاخوان فرص حية مع التحليل على الخمس دقائق 
و هكذا توصل الفكرة بصورة اوضح وأكمل  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## abosalah

> من عيوني .. في المرفقات يا زعيم

 شكرا ليك , بس مش شايف مرفقات  :Doh:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ممكن يا محمد باشا ترفق مؤشر DPO 
> مضغوط ZIP او المؤشر فقط  
> بارك الله فيك

 اتفضل يا ابوصلاح

----------


## abosalah

> اتفضل يا ابوصلاح

 ده رار برضه  :Doh:  
انا عاوزه مضغوط ZIP او المؤشر من غير ضغط خالص 
معلش تعبتك قوى  :Doh:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> طيب يا محمد ما تكمل جميلك علينا وتابع ورشة صغيرة  
> يعني تضع انت والاخوان فرص حية مع التحليل على الخمس دقائق 
> و هكذا توصل الفكرة بصورة اوضح وأكمل  
> بارك الله فيك

 من عيوني يا حاج عبد الكريم 
هي المشكلة في حاجة  
فرص الخمس دقايق سريييعة جدا  
لكن قدر الإمكان سأحاول وضع الفرص.. وأطلب من الإخوة كما استفادوا ان يفيدوا إخوانهم  
وبصراحة انا بستفيد جدا من مشاركاتك يا بطل في ورشة الاستاذ ضاحي .. الله يوفقك

----------


## atef abo sofa

هل الافضل متابعة الدايف على الماكد او ال RSI    DOP
مشكور

----------


## محمد فتحي

> هل الافضل متابعة الدايف على الماكد او ال RSI    DOP
> مشكور

 حط التلاتة مع بعض علي شارت واحد ، وتابع  
بس ركز في زوجين او تلاتة حركتهم سريعة ، ويكفيك كل يوم فرصتين ناجحتين لتجد آخر الشهر الحساب رائع بإذن الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وبصراحة انا بستفيد جدا من مشاركاتك يا بطل في ورشة الاستاذ ضاحي .. الله يوفقك

  الله يكرمك يا  حاج محمد  :Big Grin:  
اذا لقيت فرصة مع تحليل ... يبقى احسن   وحتى لو فاتت ضعها كمان .... ما فيش مشكلة  :Asvc:  
لان المقصد ليس الدخول نفسه على فرصة معينة  
انما المقصد التعلم اصطياد الفرص من واقع السوق  
يعني باختصار عاوزين درس عملي من حضرتك .... بارك الله فيك 
يعني دخول من فين وستوب فين وهدف فين :Asvc:  
والاخوة كمان ما يقصروش ان شاء الله     :Good:

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   طيب يا محمد ما تكمل جميلك علينا وتابع ورشة صغيرة   يعني تضع انت والاخوان فرص حية مع التحليل على الخمس دقائق  و هكذا توصل الفكرة بصورة اوضح وأكمل   بارك الله فيك

 طب شارت وفرصه لايف ع السريع كدا لعيون الغاليين للتوضيح برده  :Big Grin:

----------


## atef abo sofa

مشكور يامحمد

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الله يكرمك يا  حاج محمد  
> اذا لقيت فرصة مع تحليل ... يبقى احسن   وحتى لو فاتت ضعها كمان .... ما فيش مشكلة  
> لان المقصد ليس الدخول نفسه على فرصة معينة  
> انما المقصد التعلم اصطياد الفرص من واقع السوق  
> يعني باختصار عاوزين درس عملي من حضرتك .... بارك الله فيك 
> يعني دخول من فين وستوب فين وهدف فين 
> والاخوة كمان ما يقصروش ان شاء الله

 تمام يا طيب  
وده المطلوب .. إثراء المنتدي بالمواضيع القائمة علي اساس علمي 
لجذب انتباه الأعضاء بعيدا عن الطريق الخاطئ 
وإن شاء الله معاك يا ريس

----------


## محمد فتحي

> طب شارت وفرصه لايف ع السريع كدا لعيون الغاليين للتوضيح برده

 تسلم يا زعيم

----------


## محمد فتحي

> مشكور يامحمد

 الشكر لله يا حبيب قلبي

----------


## 10pips

keep it simple 
رائع كما عهدناك

----------


## alomdabasha

ماشاء الله والله كل مااشوف موضوع ليك اقول اكيد فيه حاجه جديدة بارك الله فيك 
على فكرة انت مش  :Good:    
لا     
لا     
لا    
دا انت   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> keep it simple 
> رائع كما عهدناك

 الله يكرمك .. جزيت خيراً  :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ماشاء الله والله كل مااشوف موضوع ليك اقول اكيد فيه حاجه جديدة بارك الله فيك 
> على فكرة انت مش    
> لا     
> لا     
> لا    
> دا انت

 ياه  
كتير عليا كده يا عمدة  
جزاك الله خيرا يا زعيم  :Icon26:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طب شارت وفرصه لايف ع السريع كدا لعيون الغاليين للتوضيح برده

  ما شاء الله عليك محمد   :Ongue:  
طب كمل جميلك واشرح من فين الدخول والهدف والستوب 
عارف ليه  
عشان الناس تعرف و تفهم طبيعة الدايفرجنس وقواعده  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## tifanytomato

مش جديد عليك دة كفاية توقيعك اللى مليان كنوز بارك اللة فيك

----------


## tifanytomato

فية فرصة شراء على الباوند دولار اسف لعدم ارفاق الشارت ويرجى المراجعة من الخبراء محققة معايا 30 نقطة لحد دلوقت

----------


## Misho Elmasri

> ما شاء الله عليك محمد     طب كمل جميلك واشرح من فين الدخول والهدف والستوب  عارف ليه   عشان الناس تعرف و تفهم طبيعة الدايفرجنس وقواعده   بارك الله فيك

 بعد ازن الغالى صاحب الموضوع متهيالى ان ممكن نخلى الستوب تحت شمعه القاع ب 5 - 10 نقط  والدخول يكون بتاكيد اشارة الانعكاس باغلاق شمعه صاعده   فى المثال كان عندنا انفرتد هامر تلتها شمعه هابطه تلتها شمعه صاعده ابتلعت الشمعتين السابقتين لتاكيد الاشاره واكمال شكل القاع الثانى للدايفرجنس   الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق الشمعه البالعه من عند 143.70 كما على الشارت والستوب يكون 143.45 يعنى حوالى 25 ستوب ستوب صغير طبعا   الاهداف بقى ممكن نستخدم المستويات لتحديدها كل حسب رؤيته   و ياريت تشاركنا برايك يا كبير و الغالى محمد كمان

----------


## محمد فتحي

> مش جديد عليك دة كفاية توقيعك اللى مليان كنوز بارك اللة فيك

  الله يخليك .. ده من ذوقك يا طيب  
بارك الله فيك  :Icon26:

----------


## khaldonm

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا للأخ freedomfighter لطرح الموضوع الرائع إنشاء الله الكل يتابع ويستفيد 
همسات:
أنا بقالي أكثر من سنة ماكتبت في المنتدى لأسباب خارجة عن إرادتي السبب الرئيسي هو أني وقعت في أزمة مالية أواخر السنة الماضية واضطررت لغغلاق حساباتي الحقيقة وبنفس الوقت حصولي على عمل جيد المردود وفي وقت النهار لذلك توقفت عن الكتابة والمتاجرة ولكن لايخلو الأمر من متابعات بسيطة للشارتات ولما تعلمت  
كنت قبل من أترك قرأت موضوع الاستاذ سمير صيام حول الدايفرجنس وأنا من عادتي أحب الفريمات الصغيرة لذلك حولت الدايفر على الفريمات الصغيرة من دقيقة للخمسة عشر دقيقة ونجحت الفكرة معي بإضافة ترندات على الدايفرجنس سواء كان سلبي أو إيجابي ظاهر أو مخفي "أقصد مع السعر أوعكسه" لأن الدايفر له أربعة أشكال ويعمل على جميع الفريمات ولكن وحده لايكفي فهو يتنبأ بتغير حركة السعر ولكنه لاينجح لوحده غالب الأوقات لذلك أضفت الترند على آخر أعلى قمتين للشراء والعكس صحيح من setup signal من الدايفر على مؤشرات MACD, OSMA بشكل أساسي CCI, RSI, STO بشكل فرعي  
أخونا اليوم عرض الفكرة التي كانت تدور في ذهني منذ وقت طويل وطبعاً انفذها على الديمو بشكل مستمر وبالحصول على بعض النقاط فقط والخروج السريع كما ذكر سابقاً الستوب صغير يمكن أن يكون على فوق آخر أعلى قمة للبيع والعكس للشراء الفكرة رائعة مربحة ولها مردود عالي جداً في حال التدرب الكثير وملازمة الشاشة والإلتزام بالقواعد 
فكرة تطبيق الشموع اليابانية الإنعكاسية تجوهر الفكرة وتجعلها أكثر كمالاً سوف أتابع معكم بإذن الله لأنني عندما قرأت عنوان الموضوع وجدت نفسي 
لنا حديث آخر 
راقب الصور نفس الصورة المرفقة من الأخ freedomfighter ولكن أضفت الترندات عليها

----------


## tifanytomato

وفية فرصة تانية على دولار فرنك بيع

----------


## محمد فتحي

> بعد ازن الغالى صاحب الموضوع متهيالى ان ممكن نخلى الستوب تحت شمعه القاع ب 5 - 10 نقط  والدخول يكون بتاكيد اشارة الانعكاس باغلاق شمعه صاعده   فى المثال كان عندنا انفرتد هامر تلتها شمعه هابطه تلتها شمعه صاعده ابتلعت الشمعتين السابقتين لتاكيد الاشاره واكمال شكل القاع الثانى للدايفرجنس   الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق الشمعه البالعه من عند 143.70 كما على الشارت والستوب يكون 143.45 يعنى حوالى 25 ستوب ستوب صغير طبعا   الاهداف بقى ممكن نستخدم المستويات لتحديدها كل حسب رؤيته   و ياريت تشاركنا برايك يا كبير و الغالى محمد كمان

 تسلم يا ميشو 
ممكن الخروج مع شمعة انعكاسية وممكن مستويات  
هي عموما جايبة بتاع 50 نقطة .. انا اكتفيت  
وشكرا علي التنبيه .. ومنتظرينك في فرص تانية

----------


## محمد فتحي

> فية فرصة شراء على الباوند دولار اسف لعدم ارفاق الشارت ويرجى المراجعة من الخبراء محققة معايا 30 نقطة لحد دلوقت

 تسلم حبيب قلبي علي روح المشاركة 
هي فعلا مشكلة الخمس دقايق السرعة وكثرة الفرص  
وعموما اللي يقدر علي فرصة ينزلها واللي يلاقي فرصة يدخلها فورا  
والغرض من الموضوع انه يفضل علي طول في المقدمة علشان الناس تتعلم

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا للأخ freedomfighter لطرح الموضوع الرائع إنشاء الله الكل يتابع ويستفيد 
> همسات:
> أنا بقالي أكثر من سنة ماكتبت في المنتدى لأسباب خارجة عن إرادتي السبب الرئيسي هو أني وقعت في أزمة مالية أواخر السنة الماضية واضطررت لغغلاق حساباتي الحقيقة وبنفس الوقت حصولي على عمل جيد المردود وفي وقت النهار لذلك توقفت عن الكتابة والمتاجرة ولكن لايخلو الأمر من متابعات بسيطة للشارتات ولما تعلمت  
> كنت قبل من أترك قرأت موضوع الاستاذ سمير صيام حول الدايفرجنس وأنا من عادتي أحب الفريمات الصغيرة لذلك حولت الدايفر على الفريمات الصغيرة من دقيقة للخمسة عشر دقيقة ونجحت الفكرة معي بإضافة ترندات على الدايفرجنس سواء كان سلبي أو إيجابي ظاهر أو مخفي "أقصد مع السعر أوعكسه" لأن الدايفر له أربعة أشكال ويعمل على جميع الفريمات ولكن وحده لايكفي فهو يتنبأ بتغير حركة السعر ولكنه لاينجح لوحده غالب الأوقات لذلك أضفت الترند على آخر أعلى قمتين للشراء والعكس صحيح من setup signal من الدايفر على مؤشرات MACD, OSMA بشكل أساسي CCI, RSI, STO بشكل فرعي  
> أخونا اليوم عرض الفكرة التي كانت تدور في ذهني منذ وقت طويل وطبعاً انفذها على الديمو بشكل مستمر وبالحصول على بعض النقاط فقط والخروج السريع كما ذكر سابقاً الستوب صغير يمكن أن يكون على فوق آخر أعلى قمة للبيع والعكس للشراء الفكرة رائعة مربحة ولها مردود عالي جداً في حال التدرب الكثير وملازمة الشاشة والإلتزام بالقواعد 
> فكرة تطبيق الشموع اليابانية الإنعكاسية تجوهر الفكرة وتجعلها أكثر كمالاً سوف أتابع معكم بإذن الله لأنني عندما قرأت عنوان الموضوع وجدت نفسي 
> لنا حديث آخر 
> راقب الصور نفس الصورة المرفقة من الأخ freedomfighter ولكن أضفت الترندات عليها

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب .. وشكرا لإثرائك الموضوع بتجربتك  
وسعيد جدا أنك عدت للمشاركة في المنتدي بسبب موضوعي المتواضع  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## المدارج

جزاك الله خير

----------


## bo7a

بسم الله . ما شاء الله   ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك يا معلم فريد   طريقة ممتازة وقوية وبإذن الله تحقق نجاحات باهرة   سجلني من المتابعين معاك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير   صبح صبح  :Big Grin:

----------


## tifanytomato

والله بعد اذن اخ فيتر الدعوم والمقاومات و الترندات لو اضيفة كمان للطريقة حتدى نتائج باهرة

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك يا مجمد 
وياريت ميكونش زى باقى المواضيع وتسيبه 
يعنى عايزين متابعة منك ان شاء الله

----------


## iyad429

وفقك الله وبارك فيك

----------


## HAMEED

> بارك الله فيك يا مجمد 
> وياريت ميكونش زى باقى المواضيع وتسيبه 
> يعنى عايزين متابعة منك ان شاء الله

 صباح الفل يابو عبد الرحمن  :Wink Smile:  :Eh S(7):  
جزاك الله خيراًَ يا بو حميد وان شاء الله نتابع الطريقه سويا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## adelreda

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم.... مشكور اخي العزيز ومواضيعك دائما مميزة... بس يا ريت انك تضع اشكال الشموع الانعاكسية بشكل مكبر علشان الاخوان المبتدئين والي ما عندهم فكره عنها او اي واحد من الاخوان يقوم بالشرح مشكور.... ارجو ان لا يتم التحويل على موضوع اخر انا بالنسبة لي اعرف الموضوع واعرف شكلها ... المقصود هنا ان تبقى داعما في نفس الموضوع لكي يصبح متكامل. بالتوفيق

----------


## mohnaas

جزاء الله خير كاتب هذا المؤضوع ويكون في ميزان حسابة 
حبيت عرض فرصة على GBP/JPY  على شارت 15 دقيقة
ان شاء الله يكون منفعه للاخوان 
اخوكم mohnaas

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

يا أخي أنت من الاشخاص الذين إذا كتبوا أجبروك على القراءة بل والتنفيذ  :Regular Smile:  
ماشاء الله 
رااااااائع يا أخي بروعة وضوحك 
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ازيك يا محمد  
وحشنى يا زعيم  :Inlove:  
بجد موضوع رائع ومربح  
وحبيت اشاركك شارت للمجنون على الخمس دقائق  
ارجو التصحيح لو كنت مخطئ

----------


## محمد فتحي

> جزاك الله خير

 وخيرا جزاك اخي الحبيب   

> بسم الله . ما شاء الله   ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك يا معلم فريد   طريقة ممتازة وقوية وبإذن الله تحقق نجاحات باهرة   سجلني من المتابعين معاك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير   صبح صبح

 حبيب قلبي زعيم المدبح  شرفت الموضوع يا معلم   مش انا غيرت اسمي .. بقيت محمد  :Big Grin:    

> والله بعد اذن اخ فيتر الدعوم والمقاومات و الترندات لو اضيفة كمان للطريقة حتدى نتائج باهرة

  أكيد يا زعيم .. بس انا مبسطها علي الآخر   

> بارك الله فيك يا مجمد 
> وياريت ميكونش زى باقى المواضيع وتسيبه 
> يعنى عايزين متابعة منك ان شاء الله

 استاذي سمير صيام 
انا هحاول جاهدا .. بس لازم الإخوة يساعدوا ويشجعوا  
أتمني منهم ذلك 
وحضرتك اولنا لأنك أستاذ الدايفرجنس في المنتدي    

> وفقك الله وبارك فيك

 وبارك فيك أيضا أخي الحبيب ,, جزاك الله خيرا    

> صباح الفل يابو عبد الرحمن  
> جزاك الله خيراًَ يا بو حميد وان شاء الله نتابع الطريقه سويا

 إن شاء الله يا حميد باشا .. جزاك الله خيرا    

> جزاك الله كل خير

 وخيرا جزاك اخي الحبيب

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم.... مشكور اخي العزيز ومواضيعك دائما مميزة... بس يا ريت انك تضع اشكال الشموع الانعاكسية بشكل مكبر علشان الاخوان المبتدئين والي ما عندهم فكره عنها او اي واحد من الاخوان يقوم بالشرح مشكور.... ارجو ان لا يتم التحويل على موضوع اخر انا بالنسبة لي اعرف الموضوع واعرف شكلها ... المقصود هنا ان تبقى داعما في نفس الموضوع لكي يصبح متكامل. بالتوفيق

 عليكم السلام .. بارك الله فيك 
اكيد في متابعة الفرص إن شاء الله هنكتب أشكال وأسماء الشموع  
وأتمني من الإخوة المتابعين ذلك 
ثانيا رجاء قراءة كتاب المهندس وليد الحلو فهو رائع بكل المقاييس ويلخص العملية بشكل جيد جدا   

> جزاء الله خير كاتب هذا المؤضوع ويكون في ميزان حسابة 
> حبيت عرض فرصة على GBP/JPY  على شارت 15 دقيقة
> ان شاء الله يكون منفعه للاخوان 
> اخوكم mohnaas

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب   

> يا أخي أنت من الاشخاص الذين إذا كتبوا أجبروك على القراءة بل والتنفيذ  
> ماشاء الله 
> رااااااائع يا أخي بروعة وضوحك 
> ولكم تقديري
> [email protected][email protected]!

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب عاشقهامدينة ، ، وأنت من الأشخاص الذين  أحب أن اقرأ ردودهم ومواضيعهم .. بارك الله فيك 
وشاكر لك مرورك وتشجيعك   

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> ازيك يا محمد  
> وحشنى يا زعيم  
> بجد موضوع رائع ومربح  
> وحبيت اشاركك شارت للمجنون على الخمس دقائق  
> ارجو التصحيح لو كنت مخطئ

 حبيب قلبي النمر الابيض الشرس 
رائع يا معلم ومتفق معاك قلباً وقالباً 
بجد تعمل جميل لو تتابع معايا الموضوع يا باشا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد العزب

ايه رايك يا معلم محمد نظرا لكثرة الفرص وفعلا مبتلحقش تنزل
تتجمع كل الفرص اخر اليوم وتقول دى عملت قد كده هدف ودى ضربت استوب
ويبقى كده الكل قدر يتعلمها من الشارتات الى تنزلها ان شاء الله

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

من عنيا الاتنين يا زعيم  :Icon26:  
بس انا هتابع المجنون فقط لانى لا اعمل على غيره ومنسجم معاه 
ولو لاحظت فرصه هنزلها على طول بالرغم من سرعه الفريم  
ولو غلطت فى الفرصه صححنى يا معلم  
اتفقنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## HAMEED

> ايه رايك يا معلم محمد نظرا لكثرة الفرص وفعلا مبتلحقش تنزل
> تتجمع كل الفرص اخر اليوم وتقول دى عملت قد كده هدف ودى ضربت استوب
> ويبقى كده الكل قدر يتعلمها من الشارتات الى تنزلها ان شاء الله

 ماشي يا عم محمد يا بلدياتي  :Eh S(7):  
ممكن ابدأ انا ؟  :013:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ايه رايك يا معلم محمد نظرا لكثرة الفرص وفعلا مبتلحقش تنزل
> تتجمع كل الفرص اخر اليوم وتقول دى عملت قد كده هدف ودى ضربت استوب
> ويبقى كده الكل قدر يتعلمها من الشارتات الى تنزلها ان شاء الله

 تمام يا معلم 
انا هدفي اهم حاجة المتابعة  
ان الناس ماتنساش 
لان المواضيع العلمية لما بتختفي .. بتظهر مواضيع استراتيجيات ملونة .. أجارك الله    

> من عنيا الاتنين يا زعيم  
> بس انا هتابع المجنون فقط لانى لا اعمل على غيره ومنسجم معاه 
> ولو لاحظت فرصه هنزلها على طول بالرغم من سرعه الفريم  
> ولو غلطت فى الفرصه صححنى يا معلم  
> اتفقنا

 يا زعيم انت معلم اصححلك ايه بس 
وياريت يا باشا تخليك مع المجنون ده حبيب الملايين وهيجيب زباين للورشة بتاعتنا  :Big Grin:    

> ماشي يا عم محمد يا بلدياتي  
> ممكن ابدأ انا ؟

 طالما انت بلديات العزب تبقي من المنصورة .. احلي ناس 
اشكرك يا زعيم علي روح مشاركتك الجميلة  
بس هقولك علي حاجة .. مهم أوي انك لما تقارن الشارت بالمؤشر يكون نفس القمم والقعيان يعني مش قمة علي الشارت وقمة مختلفة علي المؤشر 
لأن زي ما انت عارف الدايفرجنس حالة اختلاف .. فإزاي نقارن ونحكم بالاختلاف بين قمتين مختلفتين. 
بارك الله فيك يا غالي

----------


## HAMEED

ياريت توضح اكتر يا بو حميد  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جولاي

اخي محمد انت من الاشخاص الذين اثرو هذا المنتدى بصفحاات خالده يستفيد منها كل من يريد ان  يتاجر بالفوركس  
باذخ في عطائك المميز وصاحب نفس كريمة   
وفقك الله وعافاك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## جولاي

اخواني  
هل هذا الدايفرجنس صحيح وهل الفرصة صحيحة ايضا ؟

----------


## BODYYYYYYYYY

_شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح,انا قرأت كتير ف الفوركس لحد م اتلخبطت_ _بس انت ظبطلى دماغى و عرفتنى البداية فين_ _جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## alomdabasha

معلشى يامحمد باشا ممكن المؤشرات والتملبيت تحطهم فى ملف واحد الله يكرمك عشان اتابع معاكم 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## HAMEED

عمده باشا 
المؤشرات موجوده بالفعل في البرنامج 
كل ما عليك انت تحط التيمبليت في مكانه وبس

----------


## وليد الحلو

لا تعليق 
6 صفحات فى اقل من 24 ساعه  .... ما شاء الله يا محمد  
لى عوده بعد قراءة متأنية للموضوع  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## رمز

> بسم الله . ما شاء الله   ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك يا معلم فريد   طريقة ممتازة وقوية وبإذن الله تحقق نجاحات باهرة   سجلني من المتابعين معاك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير    صبح صبح

   
حتى قلبنا   :Icon26:  
متابع معك  
افرح يا عم   :Big Grin:

----------


## مصطفى فارس

ماشاء الله يامحمد ,, موضع أخر مميز ينضم الى قائمة مواضيعك ,,  بارك الله فيك ياغالى  تحياتى

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ياريت توضح اكتر يا بو حميد

 انت تأمر  
التوضيح علي الشارت يا زعيم  
حاول تخلي رسمك في المؤشر وفي السعر علي نفس القمم والقيعان المتكونة في نفس الوقت. 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> اخي محمد انت من الاشخاص الذين اثرو هذا المنتدى بصفحاات خالده يستفيد منها كل من يريد ان  يتاجر بالفوركس  
> باذخ في عطائك المميز وصاحب نفس كريمة   
> وفقك الله وعافاك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 اخي الحبيب جولاي 
شاكر لك كلماتك الرقيقة .. جزاك الله خيرا . فأنا لا استحقها  
شرفني مرورك اخي الحبيب  :Icon26:     

> اخواني  
> هل هذا الدايفرجنس صحيح وهل الفرصة صحيحة ايضا ؟

 الدايفرجنس علي الأوسما فقط صحيح لكن DPO  ليس صحيح لان القاع الثاني فيه منخفض عن القاع الأول كما بالسعر وبالتالي لا يوجد عليه دايفرجنس 
ملحوظة : الأوسما ضعيف شوية علي الفريمات الصغيرة يا باشا 
في انتظار مشاركاتك ومتابعاتك اخي الحبيب   

> _شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح,انا قرأت كتير ف الفوركس لحد م اتلخبطت_ _بس انت ظبطلى دماغى و عرفتنى البداية فين_ _جزاك الله خيرا_

 وخيرا جزاك اخي الحبيب  وأتمني منك الممارسة المستمرة والتدرب الكثير وستصل إلي ما تريد بإذن الله

----------


## محمد فتحي

> معلشى يامحمد باشا ممكن المؤشرات والتملبيت تحطهم فى ملف واحد الله يكرمك عشان اتابع معاكم 
> تقبل تحياتى

 بس كدا يا عمدة  
انت تأمر

----------


## محمد فتحي

> لا تعليق 
> 6 صفحات فى اقل من 24 ساعه  .... ما شاء الله يا محمد  
> لى عوده بعد قراءة متأنية للموضوع  
> ودى و تقديرى

 أستاذي وليد الحلو 
لي الفخر ان تشرف الموضوع 
وهذا هو ما تعلمناه منك  
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً   :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ماشاء الله يامحمد ,, موضع أخر مميز ينضم الى قائمة مواضيعك ,,  بارك الله فيك ياغالى  تحياتى

 اخونا الحبيب مصطفي 
جزاك الله خيرا علي كلامك الطيب 
وانا اللي انتهز الفرصة وأشكرك علي مواضيعك الهادفة في المنتدي  
بارك الله فيك يا مصطفي باشا

----------


## محمد فتحي

> حتى قلبنا   
> متابع معك  
> افرح يا عم

 هو فعلا قلبنا وجوا قلبنا 
يا اخي والله لما اشوف بوحة احس ان الدنيا وردي وجميلة 
لا حرمنا الله من طلته علينا  :Icon26:

----------


## khaldonm

صباح الخير للجميع 
اليوم حصلت على فرصتين من الباوند واحدة دخلت بيها والثانية لا  
الأولى لم أدخل فيها وهي فرصة شراء الدايفرجنس ظاهر باللون الأصفر على الشارت وشمعة انعكاسية المطرقة المقلوبة ولكن السعر لم يستطع إختراق الترند الهابط 
الثانية كانت فرصة بيع ناجحة مع شمعة انعكاسية الرجل المشنوق الدايفرجنس باللون الأزرق على مؤشر sto إخترق السعر الترند الصاعد بشكل رائع وتم البيع لهدف قريب بسبب قرب صدور خبر مؤشر ال CPI من بريطانيا   
الآن حالياً بعد انتهاء شمعة الخبر التي  أرى نموذج إبتلاعي صاعد على الشارت مع دايفرجنس بعيد المدى بعض الشئ على كل من OsMAN and CCI ولكن نتائج الأخبار البريطانية لاتبشر بالصعود بسبب صدور مؤشر CPI أقل من المتوقع أي سلبي للعملة  والذي يتوقع بسببه المضاربون بعدم رفع الفائدة ويتوقعون أيضاً التخفيض في هذا الحال الصعب للإقتصاد البريطاني  
شكراً للجميع والرجاء التعاون فأنا لست بذلك الخبير ومن يرى أنني أخطأت فليصحح لي   :Asvc:

----------


## khaldonm

السلام عليكم
فرصة للمتابعة شراء على الباوند/دولار

----------


## alomdabasha

> بس كدا يا عمدة   انت تأمر

 حبيت اشارك باى حاجه لانى لسه مش متقن الموضوع اوى 
هل هذة فرصه ياباشا

----------


## محمد فتحي

> صباح الخير للجميع 
> اليوم حصلت على فرصتين من الباوند واحدة دخلت بيها والثانية لا  
> الأولى لم أدخل فيها وهي فرصة شراء الدايفرجنس ظاهر باللون الأصفر على الشارت وشمعة انعكاسية المطرقة المقلوبة ولكن السعر لم يستطع إختراق الترند الهابط 
> الثانية كانت فرصة بيع ناجحة مع شمعة انعكاسية الرجل المشنوق الدايفرجنس باللون الأزرق على مؤشر sto إخترق السعر الترند الصاعد بشكل رائع وتم البيع لهدف قريب بسبب قرب صدور خبر مؤشر ال CPI من بريطانيا   
> الآن حالياً بعد انتهاء شمعة الخبر التي  أرى نموذج إبتلاعي صاعد على الشارت مع دايفرجنس بعيد المدى بعض الشئ على كل من OsMAN and CCI ولكن نتائج الأخبار البريطانية لاتبشر بالصعود بسبب صدور مؤشر CPI أقل من المتوقع أي سلبي للعملة  والذي يتوقع بسببه المضاربون بعدم رفع الفائدة ويتوقعون أيضاً التخفيض في هذا الحال الصعب للإقتصاد البريطاني  
> شكراً للجميع والرجاء التعاون فأنا لست بذلك الخبير ومن يرى أنني أخطأت فليصحح لي

 ماشاء الله يا أخي 
اللهم زد وبارك 
انا بردو اليوم دخلت كذا فرصة سريعة وخرجت 
الوقت لا يتسني لكتابتها في المنتدي .. هجمع الفرص بالليل وأعرضها بإذن الله  
وياريت الإخوة اللي يستفيدو من المووضوع نشاهد نتائجهم وفرصهم   

> السلام عليكم
> فرصة للمتابعة شراء على الباوند/دولار

  تمام يا زعيم واعتقد ان الباوند صعد بقوة بعد هذا الدايفرجنس

----------


## محمد فتحي

> حبيت اشارك باى حاجه لانى لسه مش متقن الموضوع اوى 
> هل هذة فرصه ياباشا

  :Good:   تمام يا عمدة  
بس الدايفرجنس مش قوي جدا .. لو دخلت اكتفي بالربح الحالي

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخويا محمد  ممكن تتحمل جهلي وربنا يضع صبرك في ميزان حسناتك سؤال : لو دايف عاى احد المؤشرات ومش موجود في الاخر ممكن ناخد به و لا  ازاي اتأكد من الكسر في شموع الخمس دقائق   الله يكرمك منتظر ردك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد فتحي

> اخويا محمد  ممكن تتحمل جهلي وربنا يضع صبرك في ميزان حسناتك سؤال : لو دايف عاى احد المؤشرات ومش موجود في الاخر ممكن ناخد به و لا  ازاي اتأكد من الكسر في شموع الخمس دقائق   الله يكرمك منتظر ردك

 استاذ عاطف علي راسي .. انت مضارب متميز ماشاء الله عليك 
ولا تتحرج من أي سؤال .. احنا هنا لخدمة بعض  
مش شرط الدايفرجنس يكون علي كل المؤشرات 
بس طالما علي الخمس دقايق خليك مع الماكد و rsi ويفضل rsi لوحده  
بالنسبة لي بدخل مع شمعة انعكاسية شكلها كويس بغض النظر عن الكسر

----------


## khaldonm

> تمام يا زعيم واعتقد ان الباوند صعد بقوة بعد هذا الدايفرجنس

 تسلم يارب  أنا خرجت من صفقتي على ربح عشر نقاط وحققت حوالي 13-15 نقطة بشكل أعظم بالنسبة لي دخلت بعد كسر الترند الهابط المرسوم على الشارت  My GOLDEN Rule is  Plan your trade and trade your plan

----------


## atef abo sofa

لن اقول الا بارك الله فيك يا استاذ الكل  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Noco:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## alomdabasha

شكلى كدا  بدأت افهم شويه   
ايه رايك فى الفرصه ديه ياباشا

----------


## محمد فتحي

> تسلم يارب  أنا خرجت من صفقتي على ربح عشر نقاط وحققت حوالي 13-15 نقطة بشكل أعظم بالنسبة لي دخلت بعد كسر الترند الهابط المرسوم على الشارت  My GOLDEN Rule is  Plan your trade and trade your plan

 تمام يا زعيم  مبروك عليك  الناس ممكن تفتكر ان 15 نقطة دي قليلة .. لكن لأن مخاطرتك قليلة فانت داخل بعقود أكبر وبالتالي ممكن تساوي 150 نقطة بمخاطرة قليلة   الموضوع نسبة وتناسب  وفعلا  Plan ur trade and trade ur plan  قاعدة ذهبية تلخص كل قواعد الالتزام.   

> لن اقول الا بارك الله فيك يا استاذ الكل

 
الله يكرمك يا استاذ عاطف   :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> شكلى كدا  بدأت افهم شويه   
> ايه رايك فى الفرصه ديه ياباشا

 شوف يا عمدة  
الدايفرجنس يعني اختلاف 
لكن الشارت المرفق هتلاقي القاعين صاعدين حتي الخطين صاعدين 
علشان نقول في دايفرجنس لازم يكون واحد صاعد وواحد هابط 
وماتنساش ان الدايفرجنس في القيعان دايما شراء والدايفرجنس في القمم دايما بيع

----------


## Elliott_Trader

سؤال بسيط .. هل من الشروط أن تكون القمم أو القيعان متجاورتين؟ بمعنى مثلا لنفرض إنهم قيعان .. فهل القاعين يشترط أن يكونا متتاليين لأن في الشارت السابق للأخ / alomdabasha هناك قاع أول الشارت وبمقارنته مع قاع آخر الشارت وضعنا عليهم الخط سيدل على صعود .. قدرت أوضح سؤالي ؟ وهل هذا البعد يغير من زمن الفريم ؟

----------


## محمد فتحي

> سؤال بسيط .. هل من الشروط أن تكون القمم أو القيعان متجاورتين؟ بمعنى مثلا لنفرض إنهم قيعان .. فهل القاعين يشترط أن يكونا متتاليين لأن في الشارت السابق للأخ / alomdabasha هناك قاع أول الشارت وبمقارنته مع قاع آخر الشارت وضعنا عليهم الخط سيدل على صعود .. قدرت أوضح سؤالي ؟ وهل هذا البعد يغير من زمن الفريم ؟

 فهمتك يا ريس 
بص بعد الدايفرجنس مش مشكلة .. المهم .. هل تقدر توصل القاعين ببعض  
هنا هتلاقي السعر قاطع الخط لو حبيت توصل إذن فلا يوجد دايفرجنس  
ويفضل تدور علي قاعين جنب بعض علي طول .. الفرص كتير يا معلم    :Drive1:

----------


## khaldonm

> سؤال بسيط .. هل من الشروط أن تكون القمم أو القيعان متجاورتين؟ بمعنى مثلا لنفرض إنهم قيعان .. فهل القاعين يشترط أن يكونا متتاليين لأن في الشارت السابق للأخ / alomdabasha هناك قاع أول الشارت وبمقارنته مع قاع آخر الشارت وضعنا عليهم الخط سيدل على صعود .. قدرت أوضح سؤالي ؟

 
السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري أخي هي من الممكن أن تكون كذلك بشرط أن لاتتداخل من أحد القيعان أو القمم الآخرى لأنها في حال تداخلت أعتقد أن الدايفر يصبح معدوم أو ضعيف جداً
 لزيادة قوة النموذج نختارها متقاربة لأن الهدف غالباً قصير ويمكن إختيارها متباعدة لهدف أكبر والله أعلم 
من الصورة المرفقة للأخ العمدة يمكن اختيار القيعان الظاهرة على MACD

----------


## marwan

اشكرك اخي الكريم  على مجهودك الرائع ...وانا بصراحة احب العمل بطريقة الدايفرنجس لسرعة تحقيقها للاهداف الى جانب كونها قليلة المخاطر ...ولي طلب اتمنى ان اجدة لديكم وهو اريد مؤشر للدايفرنجس مع التمبل لاني نزلت اكثر من مؤشر من مواقع اجنبية ولكنها متناقضة اكثر الاوقات ولا سيما على الفيمات الصغيرة .مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## alomdabasha

معلشى ياباشا اتحملنى شويه 
طيب الرسم ديه صح ومكان الدخول يكون فين والاستوب والهدف فين  
اسف لتعبك  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## khaldonm

فرصة جديدة بيع على الباوند دولار 
أرجح الدخول من كسر الترند الثاني والذي ميلانه أقل نظراً لعدم الوثوق بالترند حاد الميلان والله أعلم
بالنسبة لكسر الترند أنا أفضل كسر الترند بشكل قوي أي هبوط مع إغلاق أسفل الترند ولكن في حال تحرك السعر بشكل عرضي وفتح خارج الترند لا أفضل الدخول

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم
> من وجهة نظري أخي هي من الممكن أن تكون كذلك بشرط أن لاتتداخل من أحد القيعان أو القمم الآخرى لأنها في حال تداخلت أعتقد أن الدايفر يصبح معدوم أو ضعيف جداً
>  لزيادة قوة النموذج نختارها متقاربة لأن الهدف غالباً قصير ويمكن إختيارها متباعدة لهدف أكبر والله أعلم 
> من الصورة المرفقة للأخ العمدة يمكن اختيار القيعان الظاهرة على MACD

 تمام ما شاء الله    :Good:    

> اشكرك اخي الكريم  على مجهودك الرائع ...وانا بصراحة احب العمل بطريقة الدايفرنجس لسرعة تحقيقها للاهداف الى جانب كونها قليلة المخاطر ...ولي طلب اتمنى ان اجدة لديكم وهو اريد مؤشر للدايفرنجس مع التمبل لاني نزلت اكثر من مؤشر من مواقع اجنبية ولكنها متناقضة اكثر الاوقات ولا سيما على الفيمات الصغيرة .مع الشكر والتقدير

 اهلا يا طيب ، نورت الموضوع 
بصراحة أفضل ما رأيت علي الخمس دقايق RSI 14  
جرب وقولي رأيك

----------


## Elliott_Trader

> فهمتك يا ريس  بص بعد الدايفرجنس مش مشكلة .. المهم .. هل تقدر توصل القاعين ببعض   هنا هتلاقي السعر قاطع الخط لو حبيت توصل إذن فلا يوجد دايفرجنس   ويفضل تدور علي قاعين جنب بعض علي طول .. الفرص كتير يا معلم

 تسلم .. دنت اللي ريس و :Drive1: على مهلك وربنا يوفقك وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## khaldonm

> معلشى ياباشا اتحملنى شويه 
> طيب الرسم ديه صح ومكان الدخول يكون فين والاستوب والهدف فين  
> اسف لتعبك

 بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع
للأسف لاتحقق دايفرجنس راجع شروط تحقق الدايفر لازم دائماً يكون السعر يعاكس حركة المؤشر 
مثلاً السعر يعمل قيعان هابطة كما في مثالك المرفق في هذه الحالة حتى يكون لدينا حالة دايفرجنس يجب أن يعمل المؤسر MACD على سبيل المثال قمم صاعدة هنا نقول أننا نواجه دايفرجنس صعود
أرجو أن أكون قد أوصلت جهة نظري

----------


## محمد فتحي

> معلشى ياباشا اتحملنى شويه 
> طيب الرسم ديه صح ومكان الدخول يكون فين والاستوب والهدف فين  
> اسف لتعبك

 يا حبيب قلبي لا تعب ولا حاجة  
بالعكس والله .. انت بتثري الموضوع بالمشاركات 
وأتمني ان تستمر 
بص يا باشا ركز معايا معلش 
في الشارت الأول اللي انت راسمه لا يوجد اي اختلاف بين المؤشر والسعر 
ده عمل قاع أقل وده عمل قاع أقل .. أين الاختلاف؟ 
لا يوجد اختلاف ولا يوجد دايفرجنس 
بص بقي علي الشارت التاني 
واحكم انت ؟ 
لو مش واضحة قولي يا عمدة

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> معلشى ياباشا اتحملنى شويه 
> طيب الرسم ديه صح ومكان الدخول يكون فين والاستوب والهدف فين  
> اسف لتعبك

 طيب يسمحلى محمد انى ارد عليك 
اولا يا عمده  
انت راسم على القيعان صح  
بص على القيعان بتاعت السعر  
هل تختلف عن قيعان المؤشر ؟ 
على رسمك فهى لا تختلف  
السعر كون قاع ادنى من القاع السابق وكذلك المؤشر ايضا كون قاع ادنى من القاع السابق  
المطلوب  
ان يكون هناك اختلاف بين قيعان المؤشر وقيعان السعر 
يعنى لو السعر عمل قيعان هابطه " قاع ادنى من قاع " 
والمؤشر عمل قيعان صاعده " قاع اعلى من قاع "  
يكون الدخول شراء يا عمده اذا وجدت شمعه انعكاسيه  
بالنسبه للاستوب يكون باغلاق السعر تحت تلك الشمعه " سواء كانت هابطه او صاعده" 
بالنسبه للهدف وجود شمعه انعكاسيه تدل على تغير مسار السعر  
الموضوع بسيط يا عمده  
بس لو حسيت انها صعبه عليك انظر للصور العمليه وانت هتفهم على طول

----------


## محمد فتحي

> طيب يسمحلى محمد انى ارد عليك 
> اولا يا عمده  
> انت راسم على القيعان صح  
> بص على القيعان بتاعت السعر  
> هل تختلف عن قيعان المؤشر ؟ 
> على رسمك فهى لا تختلف  
> السعر كون قاع ادنى من القاع السابق وكذلك المؤشر ايضا كون قاع ادنى من القاع السابق  
> المطلوب  
> ان يكون هناك اختلاف بين قيعان المؤشر وقيعان السعر 
> ...

 تسلم  :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

الباوند

----------


## atef abo sofa

معاك بأذن الله  بيع

----------


## atef abo sofa

استاذ  محمد
هل تفاعلت بيع الباوند

----------


## khaldonm

> فرصة جديدة بيع على الباوند دولار 
> أرجح الدخول من كسر الترند الثاني والذي ميلانه أقل نظراً لعدم الوثوق بالترند حاد الميلان والله أعلم
> بالنسبة لكسر الترند أنا أفضل كسر الترند بشكل قوي أي هبوط مع إغلاق أسفل الترند ولكن في حال تحرك السعر بشكل عرضي وفتح خارج الترند لا أفضل الدخول

 هدوء ماقبل العاصفة 
سأحاول الخروج من الصفقة بأقل خسائر ممكنة أو أقل ربح ممكن ننتظر بعض الحركة من الباوند 
ملاحظة:
إذا نظرنا لشارت الربع ساعة شموع إنعكاسية عديدة ولكن السوق وافق بمحله يترقب الأخبار الأمريكية  :013:

----------


## atef abo sofa

افضل نقطة كام لكسر الترند في الباوند

----------


## khaldonm

> افضل نقطة كام لكسر الترند في الباوند

 عزيزي لانستطيع القول كم نقطة بالنسبة لي أنظر إلى شكل الشمعة التي كسرت الترند إذا كانت توحي بسيطرة للبائعين أعتمد الكسر وإلا فالكسر كاذب 
بالنسبة للباوند كان قد كسر آخر ترند رسمته على الباوند وبشكل جيد ولكن ربما كانت حركة بسبب إغلاق بعض مركز الشراء التي سببت حركة الباوند للأعلى  :Emoticon1:  
ماكل مايتمنى المرء يدركه تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن :Drive1:

----------


## khaldonm

> هدوء ماقبل العاصفة 
> سأحاول الخروج من الصفقة بأقل خسائر ممكنة أو أقل ربح ممكن ننتظر بعض الحركة من الباوند 
> ملاحظة:
> إذا نظرنا لشارت الربع ساعة شموع إنعكاسية عديدة ولكن السوق وافق بمحله يترقب الأخبار الأمريكية

 هذا الكلام الصح
عيني عليك جامدة ياباوند "على قولة حبايبنا المصريين" 
أخذت 15 نقطة من آخر حركة هبوط وهربت قبل الآخبار لسبب والسبب الثاني حترك المكتب لذلك من الأفضل إغلاق صفقات المدى القريب عند ترك الشاشة  :Big Grin:  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## أبو دلامة

> هذا الكلام الصح
> عيني عليك جامدة ياباوند "على قولة حبايبنا المصريين" 
> أخذت 15 نقطة من آخر حركة هبوط وهربت قبل الآخبار لسبب والسبب الثاني حترك المكتب لذلك من الأفضل إغلاق صفقات المدى القريب عند ترك الشاشة  
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  
بس لا تطول الغيبة    :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد فتحي

تمام جدا  
كفاية علينا فيها كدا

----------


## khaldonm

> بس لا تطول الغيبة

 أهلين حبيب قلبي أبودلامة ماحطول كثير بس لبكرا الصبح  :18:  
ما أنت سبب رجعتي لهل الزفت يلي أسمه فوركس  :Mad Argue:

----------


## محمد فتحي

الأسترالي  
دايفرجنس تمام وشموع تويزر توب

----------


## khaldonm

> الأسترالي  
> دايفرجنس تمام وشموع تويزر توب

 ممكن حبيبي ملاحظة بسيطة للفائدة فقط:
حسب معلوماتي هذا الدايفرجنس يدعى دايفرجنس من النوع B لأن القمم على السعر تقريباً متساوية

----------


## khaldonm

نتيجة الأخبار الأمريكية متعارضة خمس دقائق ويعود السوق لطبيعته منتظراً خبر ال TIC Report وبعدها حديث برينانكي والذي يترقبه المضاربون لربما يتكلم بأي شئ حول أسعار الفائدة  
مازال الدخول في السوق صعب نوعاً ما من وجهة نظري إما سيكون السوق جامد أو سيكون غريب الحركة بسبب إغلاق بعض المراكز الكبيرة قبل حديث الشيرمان برينانكي 
والسلام عليكم
3:30pm  USD   PPI m/m  -2.8%   -1.9% -0.4%
   3:30pm  USD   Core PPI m/m      0.4%   0.1% 0.4%

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ممكن حبيبي ملاحظة بسيطة للفائدة فقط:
> حسب معلوماتي هذا الدايفرجنس يدعى دايفرجنس من النوع B لأن القمم على السعر تقريباً متساوية

 تمام يا ريس 
ساعات يقولوا عليه دايفرجنس الدوبل توب 
تسلم 
انا قفلت الاسترالي خلاص علي 12 نقطة بدون الاسبريد .. مش عارف إذا كان حد من الاخوة لسا فيها  
بس الطريقة دي يا جماعة خطف .. لازم تخرج بسرعة 
صفقتين وهدفين في عشر دقايق :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> نتيجة الأخبار الأمريكية متعارضة خمس دقائق ويعود السوق لطبيعته منتظراً خبر ال TIC Report وبعدها حديث برينانكي والذي يترقبه المضاربون لربما يتكلم بأي شئ حول أسعار الفائدة  
> مازال الدخول في السوق صعب نوعاً ما من وجهة نظري إما سيكون السوق جامد أو سيكون غريب الحركة بسبب إغلاق بعض المراكز الكبيرة قبل حديث الشيرمان برينانكي 
> والسلام عليكم
> 3:30pm  USD   PPI m/m  -2.8%   -1.9% -0.4%
>    3:30pm  USD   Core PPI m/m      0.4%   0.1% 0.4%

 عندك حق 
عموما انا اكره الفترة الأمريكية  
لان المصائب فيها لا تأتي فرادي 
والأمريكان بيصحوا من النوم يخربوا السوق 
بجد مؤذية جدا  
الأوروبية رائعة وكفي

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فرصه كانت على المجنون . . .  
بس فاتت عليا من سرعه الفريم 
خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فرصه شراء على المجنون شراء  
للمتابعه. . .

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فرصه بيع على الجنون  
للمتابعه . . .

----------


## HAMEED

عاش تايجر باشا  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> فرصه بيع على الجنون  
> للمتابعه . . .

 ضرب الاستوب  
معوضه ان شاء الله  
ارجو تصحيحى اذا كانت الفرصه خاطئه  
حتى يستفيد الجميع  
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> عاش تايجر باشا

 الله يكرمك يا زعيم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فرصه بيع على المجنون  
فى انتظار اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه والدخول اذا كانت انعكاسيه  
للمتابعه . . . . .

----------


## alomdabasha

كلاكيت رابع مرة 
ياترى دى فرصه ولا انا غلطان ياباشا    
مش ناوى انام اللى لما افهم الموضوع ده

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> فرصه بيع على المجنون  
> فى انتظار اغلاق الشمعه الحاليه والدخول اذا كانت انعكاسيه  
> للمتابعه . . . . .

 تم تحقيق الهدف + 60 نقطه والخروج من الصفقه 
وبذلك عوضنا الصفقه السابقه  
مبروك لمن تابع معنا

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> كلاكيت رابع مرة 
> ياترى دى فرصه ولا انا غلطان ياباشا    
> مش ناوى انام اللى لما افهم الموضوع ده

 وانا مش هنيمك الا وانت فاهمها يا عمده  :Big Grin:  
محاوله جيده منك يا زعيم 
بس شكلك نسيت ترسم الترند على السعر  
بس مش مهم  
المهم انك استوعبت الفكره  
بس فى حاجه مهمه لازم تاخد بالك منها 
لما نيجى نرسم ترند يصل بين القمم بعضها ببعض اوالقيعان بعضها ببعض 
لابد ان نرسمهم على نفس القمم والقيعان للمؤشر  
يعنى لازم القمه اللى على السعر تكون نفس القمه على المؤشر  
والعكس صحيح بالنسبه للقيعان 
المهم . . .  
ركز انت بس فى الحالات بتاعت الديفرجنس الاربعه  
وراقب الفرص اللى بتنزل عن طريق الاخوان 
وانت هتكون عمده الديفرجنس  :Good:  
اتفقنا يا زعيم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

فرصه على المجنون شراء  
للمتابعه . . .

----------


## alomdabasha

> وانا مش هنيمك الا وانت فاهمها يا عمده   محاوله جيده منك يا زعيم  بس شكلك نسيت ترسم الترند على السعر   بس مش مهم   المهم انك استوعبت الفكره   بس فى حاجه مهمه لازم تاخد بالك منها  لما نيجى نرسم ترند يصل بين القمم بعضها ببعض اوالقيعان بعضها ببعض  لابد ان نرسمهم على نفس القمم والقيعان للمؤشر   يعنى لازم القمه اللى على السعر تكون نفس القمه على المؤشر   والعكس صحيح بالنسبه للقيعان  المهم . . .   ركز انت بس فى الحالات بتاعت الديفرجنس الاربعه   وراقب الفرص اللى بتنزل عن طريق الاخوان  وانت هتكون عمده الديفرجنس   اتفقنا يا زعيم

 الف شكر ياتايجر ياكبير 
على فكرة رغم انى مش فاهم الموضوع اوى بس دخلت الفرصه ديه واخذت 100 نقطه الحمد لله 
نسيت احط  الترند على الشارت معلشى لسه تلميذ خايب    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## alomdabasha

يعنى الرسم الصحيح المفروض كدا ياباشا

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> الف شكر ياتايجر ياكبير 
> على فكرة رغم انى مش فاهم الموضوع اوى بس دخلت الفرصه ديه واخذت 100 نقطه الحمد لله 
> نسيت احط  الترند على الشارت معلشى لسه تلميذ خايب

  

> يعنى الرسم الصحيح المفروض كدا ياباشا

 تلميذ خايب ايه بس يا عمده  :Doh:  
ده انا سامع انك عامل رصيد عالى المسابقه دى  :Boxing:  
ده احنا الغلابه يا عم  :Big Grin:  
الرسم صحيح يا زعيم  :Good:  
بس الرسم على RSI مش مظبوط لان مفيش اختلاف بين السعر والمؤشر  
كلاهما صعود  
 والف الف مبروك عليك + 100 نقطه  
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> فرصه على المجنون شراء  
> للمتابعه . . .

 تم ضرب الاستوب - 35 نقطه للاغلاق تحت الشمعه الانعكاسيه 
معوضه ان شاء الله

----------


## alomdabasha

ده انا سامع انك عامل رصيد عالى المسابقه دى :Boxing:    مافيش حاجه بتستخبه فى المنتدى ولا ايه  دا بفضل مجهودكم جميعا  
جزاك الله خير ياابيض نمر  
قرات الموضوع كله من اوله عدة مرات وبدأت افهم  شويه البركه فيك ياباشا انت محمد باشا صاحب الموضوع وكل المشاركين    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## MazenShamout

EUR/USD 15m   دايفرجنس على قمتين صاعدتين متتاليتين ، وتشكل شمعة انعكاسية على القمة الأعلى  أعلنت بدء دخول فرصة بيع اليورو كما تنص الاستراتجية...  وتقبلو مشاركتي المتواضعة وكل الشكر لكل من يسهم لإغناءالموضوع ولكم ودي.

----------


## ابو سميره

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع   شرح عن فائد الانفراجات مع RSI  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــ  المؤشر RSIمن أقوى المؤشرات الفنية و من أكثرها شيوعاً بين المحللين الفنيين .. ويعتبر مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI الأفضل بين المؤشرات كما تعلمون فهو يقوم على مقارنة فترات تغير السعر إلى الأعلى بفترات تغيره إلى الأسفل و يستخدم كدليل سباق على أن السعر قد بلغ أخر مداه في الصعود أو الهبوط و بالتالي يعطي المحلل فرصة قوية جدا للدخول في السوق في تلك المناطق و الحصول على أعلى قدر من الربح عند دخوله من تلك المستويات ، كذلك يبين ما لا يستطيع الشارتات في بعض الأحيان من تبيينه .   *الانفراجات* *Divergences*  *1- انفراج ايجابي و يسمى (* *Positive Divergence )*    *( شــــراء )*    *و هو أن يكون اتجاه مؤشر* *RSI ايجابياً ... أي كون قمتين صاعدتين .. و خط السعر كون*  *قمتين متناقصتين– أي الثانية أقل من الأولى - ففي هذه الحالة اشارة إلى ان العمله ستعكس*  *اتجاهها و تصعد قريباً ..*     *مـــــثـــــال*   **     *2- انفراج سلبي و يسمى ( Negative Divergence )* *   ( بـــــيـــــع )* *  و هو أن يكون اتجاه مؤشر RSI سلبياً ... أي كون قمتين متناقصتين .. و خط السعر كون  قمتين صاعدتين .ففي هذه الحالة يجب توخي الحذر فإن العمله ستعكس اتجاهها و تهبط     مـــــثـــــال***    **   *  و هذه الانفراجات إشارات صادقة و متكررة يجب ألا نهملها في تعاملنا.  الدعم و المقاومة على مؤشر القوة النسبية   و هي من أهم استخدامات القوة النسبية .. و ذلك لتوقع الارتدادات عند نقاط الدعم و المقاومة للقوة النسبية .و هي تعطي قوة في دعم قرار البيع و الشراء. الصيغة الرياضية لمؤشر RSI  مؤشر القوة النسبية = 100 - (100/(1+ق ن)) حيث أن :  ق ن = (معدل تغير الإقفال صعودا لـ س من الأيام / معدل تغير الإقفال هبوطا لـ س من الأيام)  س = الفترة الزمنية ( يستخدم معظم المحللين الفترة 9 أيام أو 14 يوم) الخلاصة:-   ينقسم المؤشر في فترته إلى 100 نقطة و يعتبر خطي 30 و 70 دليل تعافي الترند عند اختراق إي منهما. و ملاحظة أخرى فهناك منطقة ما فوق إل 70 و يحدث فيها غالباً ارتفاعات اقوي من سابقتها و العكس مع منطقة 30 حيث تكون ما تحتها منطقة لهبوط إلى لو اكبر من سابقه . أضف إلى ذلك قضية الانفراج ألسعري حيث يكون السعر قد حقق هاي جديد في السعر و لكنه على ال RSI لم يستطع تجاوز الهاي السابق و هذا يعني بأن السعر وصل إلى مرحلة تشبع في الشراء. و العكس,,, حيث قد يخدع السعر المتاجر عندما يرى السعر يتجه لقمة أعلى من الأولى و لكن باستخدام هذا المؤشر تستطيع أن تدرك بأن الصعود للهاي الجديد ليس سوى بداية لانهيار السعر . و هناك مؤشرات أخرى مفيدة تشبه و لو تقريبيا RSI مثل الموفنج افرج اوسليتر حيث يبين لك بعض ما سبق ذكره .*   *تحياتي القلبيه للجميع*

----------


## VaNaDess

السلام عليكم ، ارجو التعليق علي هذه الفرصة 
علي زوج ال eur\chf

----------


## محمد فتحي

إخواني الأحباء 
وبالأخص white tiger 
جزاكم الله خيرا لإثرائكم الموضوع 
والمتابعة مع بعض  
وبهذا انا احمد الله لأن الهدف من هذا الموضوع بدأ يتحقق و هو توجيه الناس للطريق السليم  
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرً

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم ، ارجو التعليق علي هذه الفرصة 
> علي زوج ال eur\chf

 اهلا يا زعيم ، عليكم السلام 
في الدايفرجنس نقارن قمتين بقمتين أو قاعين بقاعين 
في الشارت المرفق مقارنة بين قمة وقاع  
منتظر التصحيح ومنتظر إرفاق فرص أخري يا زعيم  
نورت وشرفت

----------


## هوى الطبيعه

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير

----------


## VaNaDess

> اهلا يا زعيم ، عليكم السلام 
> في الدايفرجنس نقارن قمتين بقمتين أو قاعين بقاعين 
> في الشارت المرفق مقارنة بين قمة وقاع  
> منتظر التصحيح ومنتظر إرفاق فرص أخري يا زعيم  
> نورت وشرفت

 اهلا بحضرتك 
هو فعلا الفرصة اللي انا حاطتها مش تمام  :No3:  ،، معلش نعديها  المره دي  :Asvc:   
وجايبلك فرصة تانية ان شاء الله تكون تمام ، هو الحقيقة مفيش ولا مؤشر  سواء الماكد او الار اس ايه ظهر عليه الدايفرجنس غير مؤشر الFx5_Divergence V2 
الشارت في المرفقات

----------


## VaNaDess

ماشاء الله تم الخروج الان من صفقة ال aud\usd بعد ما عملت 72+ نقطة 
ارجو ابداء الرأي فيها
ملحوظة : الدخول كان ديمو

----------


## alomdabasha

> اهلا بحضرتك 
> هو فعلا الفرصة اللي انا حاطتها مش تمام  ،، معلش نعديها المره دي   
> وجايبلك فرصة تانية ان شاء الله تكون تمام ، هو الحقيقة مفيش ولا مؤشر سواء الماكد او الار اس ايه ظهر عليه الدايفرجنس غير مؤشر الFx5_Divergence V2 
> الشارت في المرفقات

  
ممكن لو سمحت تعطينا هذا المؤشر 
وشكرا لك

----------


## Aboumanal

Asalam alikom
GBP JPY M15
Thank u Mr Freeedom :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

> Asalam alikom
> GBP JPY M15
> Thank u Mr Freeedom

 5 min  :Big Grin:    :Good:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ماشاء الله تم الخروج الان من صفقة ال aud\usd بعد ما عملت 72+ نقطة 
> ارجو ابداء الرأي فيها
> ملحوظة : الدخول كان ديمو

 تمام يا ريس ماشاء الله  
مبروك وعقبال الحقيقي بإذن الله  
بس عايز منك حاجة .. صغر الأهداف شوية علي الخمس دقايق لان السوق بيقلب بسرعة    

> Asalam alikom
> GBP JPY M15
> Thank u Mr Freeedom

  معلم ماشاء الله  
ألف شكر علي المشاركة يا زعيم    :Icon26:

----------


## atef abo sofa

فرصة للمتابعة  الكندي بيع

----------


## tifanytomato

فرصة على المجنون

----------


## khaldonm

> فرصة على المجنون

 فرصة بيع ؟ 
* الدايفر ظاهر على RSI , CCI
   تكون شمعة انعكاسية تمام Hanging Man
   نتوكل على الله وندخل بيع بهدف بسيط :Boxing: ؟ *بس والله خطرة * * السعر انفجر للأعلى بعد تضيق  * السعر الآن سيصطدم بترند هابط على الديلي الترند بعيد شوي حوالي 100نقطة من السعر الحالي
   دايفر من نوع B على الديلي صاعد بانتظار كسر الترند الهابط لاتضاح الصورة
  من المؤكد السعر سيختبر الترند قبل النزول أو الكسر  :016:

----------


## khaldonm

فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار ارتداد هدف بسيط ومن ثم اهرب

----------


## khaldonm

> فرصة بيع ؟ 
> * الدايفر ظاهر على RSI , CCI
>    تكون شمعة انعكاسية تمام Hanging Man
>    نتوكل على الله وندخل بيع بهدف بسيط؟ *بس والله خطرة * * السعر انفجر للأعلى بعد تضيق  * السعر الآن سيصطدم بترند هابط على الديلي الترند بعيد شوي حوالي 100نقطة من السعر الحالي
>    دايفر من نوع B على الديلي صاعد بانتظار كسر الترند الهابط لاتضاح الصورة
>   من المؤكد السعر سيختبر الترند قبل النزول أو الكسر

  
الحمد لله هربت ب 20 نقطة كاملين  :013: صحيح هو نزل أكثر بس أنا مبسوط صحيح هو ديمو بس أنا بتدرب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khaldonm

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار ارتداد هدف بسيط ومن ثم اهرب

 
أغلقت على 9 نقاط ربح 
السوق بارد جداً ويجب الحذر من المفاجآت 
كأن السوق بينظر شئ لربماتكون الأخبار الأمريكية على كل الأحول نتيجة اليوم لحد الآن 29 نقطة  :18:

----------


## samer20

اخي freedomfighter   مشكور على هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة  بعد متابعة الشرح ومشاركات الاخوة بقي لدي سؤال لم اجد له اجابة وهو كيف نحدد ان الدايفرجنس المرسوم قوي او ضعيف هل هناك عوامل واضحة نستطيع ان نقول ان الديفرجنس قوي او ضعيف على نفس الفترة مثل طول الديفرجنس -زاوية الميلان-هل هناك هبوط قوي او ضعيف بين القمم...............الخ  تقبل ودي

----------


## uaebrokers

اعتقد معاه مجال يجيب 150 اذا كسر 146.50 واخر سبوع منشوفه على  139.70

----------


## ياسر فوركس

موضوغ جميل جدا بس ارجو من احد الاخوة وضع ملف بالموشرات كما ظهرت فى المشاركة الاولى للموضوع وشكرا جزيلا للجميع

----------


## alomdabasha

ايه راى الرجاله فى الفرصه ديه 
لما اشوف اتعلمت ولا لسه

----------


## VaNaDess

> ممكن لو سمحت تعطينا هذا المؤشر 
> وشكرا لك

 اتفضل حضرتك المؤشرين في المرفقات ، بس في متداولين مش بيحبوا يطلعوا فرص الدايفرجنس من المؤشرات دي بيفضلوا الماكد والار اس اي 
انا عن نفسي بستخدم الاتنين ، ياتري ده صح ولا غلط؟

----------


## alomdabasha

> ايه راى الرجاله فى الفرصه ديه 
> لما اشوف اتعلمت ولا لسه

  
سقط سهو 
الحمد لله حققت 50 نقطه وزيادة

----------


## MazenShamout

EUR/USD 5m   دايفرجنس على قمتين صاعدتين متتاليتين ، مع تشبع آراس اي   وشمعة بلاعة انعكاسية ؛ أدت وحسب الاستراتجية لهبوط السعر مايعادل 90 نقطة

----------


## alomdabasha

فرصه للمتابعه

----------


## محمد فتحي

إخواني الأحباء  
جزاكم الله خيرا لمشاركاتكم 
الحقيقة اليوم كنت في مشوار ماقدرتش اتابع معاكم     

> اخي freedomfighter   مشكور على هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة  بعد متابعة الشرح ومشاركات الاخوة بقي لدي سؤال لم اجد له اجابة وهو كيف نحدد ان الدايفرجنس المرسوم قوي او ضعيف هل هناك عوامل واضحة نستطيع ان نقول ان الديفرجنس قوي او ضعيف على نفس الفترة مثل طول الديفرجنس -زاوية الميلان-هل هناك هبوط قوي او ضعيف بين القمم...............الخ  تقبل ودي

 شكرا للمشاركة اخي الحبيب 
الدايفرجنس ظاهرة وليست فرصة دخول لذلك فلا يمكن الحكم عليه بالقوة أو الضعف ولذلك أيضاً نحن ندخل عن طريق الشمعة الانعكاسية ،  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد فتحي

إخواني الكرام 
الدايفرجنس سهل وبسيط 
لا تعتمدوا علي المؤشرات في استخراج الدايفرجنس  
انا والله العظيم تعلمته في يوم واحد وعملت به  
الموضوع ليس بهذه الصعوبة  
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد فتحي

اليورو فرنك

----------


## محمد فتحي

الدولار فرنك

----------


## محمد فتحي

النيوزلاندي

----------


## محمد فتحي

الباوند دولار

----------


## محمد فتحي

> اليورو فرنك

 النتيجة

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الدولار فرنك

 النتيجة  
وطبعا الخروج مع الشمعة الدوجي

----------


## محمد فتحي

> النيوزلاندي

  :Wink Smile:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الباوند دولار

  :Icon26:

----------


## abdou

السلام عليكم يا محمد
انا معك تماما فى موضوع الفريمات الصغيرة 
اصبحت الان اتاجر ب دقيقة وخمسة وربع ساعة مع بعض
وسوف اضيف الديفرجن للخلطة تبقى روعة
لا حرمنا الله منك يا عبقرى
متابعين يا اخى

----------


## samer20

> إخواني الأحباء   جزاكم الله خيرا لمشاركاتكم  الحقيقة اليوم كنت في مشوار ماقدرتش اتابع معاكم     شكرا للمشاركة اخي الحبيب الدايفرجنس ظاهرة وليست فرصة دخول لذلك فلا يمكن الحكم عليه بالقوة أو الضعف ولذلك أيضاً نحن ندخل عن طريق الشمعة الانعكاسية ،   بارك الله فيك

 مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك متابعين معاك

----------


## wok

*دايفرجنس وشمعة وخمس دقايق
نتائج ممتازه
جربتها  demo & real 
و هذه هى النتيجه demo 
انظر التواريخ 18/11    ,    19/11*

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اهنيكم بافتتاح موضوع شيق مثل هذا   عندي استفسار ارجو ان تتكرموا بالاجابة عليه   عند حدوث دايفرجنس في القمم والقيعان في وقت واحد فهل يكون دليل هبوط او دليل صعود   انظروا للشارت

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم يا محمد
> انا معك تماما فى موضوع الفريمات الصغيرة 
> اصبحت الان اتاجر ب دقيقة وخمسة وربع ساعة مع بعض
> وسوف اضيف الديفرجن للخلطة تبقى روعة
> لا حرمنا الله منك يا عبقرى
> متابعين يا اخى

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله ،، استاذ عبده  
واحشني جدا وأسعدتني رؤيتك في المنتدي والله  
والله فعلا انا بالنسبة لي الخمس دقايق هو الفريم المنقذ لما أكون مستعجل وعايز اشتغل في أي وقت 
الله يكرمك يا استاذ عبده ويرزقك رزق طيب     

> *دايفرجنس وشمعة وخمس دقايق
> نتائج ممتازه
> جربتها  demo & real 
> و هذه هى النتيجه demo 
> انظر التواريخ 18/11    ,    19/11*

 ماشاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله أخي الحبيب 
أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يزيدك من فضله وأن يزيد في رزقك 
وأطلب من الإخوة الأحباء متابعة الطريقة .. بإذن الله ستصبحون جميعا من الرابحين دائما وأبداً   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اهنيكم بافتتاح موضوع شيق مثل هذا   عندي استفسار ارجو ان تتكرموا بالاجابة عليه   عند حدوث دايفرجنس في القمم والقيعان في وقت واحد فهل يكون دليل هبوط او دليل صعود   انظروا للشارت

  أهلين يا زعيم نورتنا.. دائما وخصوصا علي الفريمات الصغيرة .. ظهور دايفرجنس جديد علي نفس المؤشر يلغي عمل الدايفرجنس القديم  
يعني خلينا مع الجديد .. الجديد يكسب  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

شكرا يا غالي  
يعني القمة الاخيرة او القاع الاخير الذي تكون عليه الدايفرجنس تكون الفيصل  
طيب ان اكدنا الدايفرجنس بمؤشر اخر مثل الماكد او ال ار اس مثلا هل ممكن يكون هذا مفيد في مثل هذه الحالات

----------


## abosalah

بصراحه مجهود رائع من شخص اروع  
انا تانى مره ارد فى الموضوع لانى لقيته بسيط جداً وسهل جداُ جداً , وكاتب الموضوع مميز جداً جداً جداً   :AA:  
ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه اكون معاكم لايف   :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد فتحي

> شكرا يا غالي  
> يعني القمة الاخيرة او القاع الاخير الذي تكون عليه الدايفرجنس تكون الفيصل  
> طيب ان اكدنا الدايفرجنس بمؤشر اخر مثل الماكد او ال ار اس مثلا هل ممكن يكون هذا مفيد في مثل هذه الحالات

 مفيش مشكلة يا زعيم من تأكيد الدايفرجنس 
بالنسبة لي علي الفريمات الصغيرة افضل فقط rsi 14  
جرب وقولي رأيك

----------


## محمد فتحي

> بصراحه مجهود رائع من شخص اروع  
> انا تانى مره ارد فى الموضوع لانى لقيته بسيط جداً وسهل جداُ جداً , وكاتب الموضوع مميز جداً جداً جداً   
> ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه اكون معاكم لايف

 أهلين أبو صلاح 
انت اللي مميز .. بارك الله فيك يا طيب 
وإن شاء الله بانتظارك يوم الجمعة  :Icon26:

----------


## محمد فتحي

افضل الفرص التي تكون في خلال الاتجاه 
يعني بعينك كدا شوف الاتجاه  
لو هابط وفي دايفرجنس سلبي توكل علي الله فوراً 
والعكس في الترند الصاعد 
ولكن لا ينفي ذلك الفرص اللي عكس الاتجاه .. لا مشكلة .. ولكن انا بقول أفضل .. لمن يريد صفقات شديدة الضمان وسريعة تحقيق الهدف. 
بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون

----------


## abosalah

المجنون وفرصه عالسريع  :Big Grin:  
الدايفرجنس مش عاجبنى قوى لكن الهامر هو الى عاجبنى

----------


## HAMEED

معلش يا بو حميد .. مكنتش متابع النهارده لظروف خاصه  :Asvc:  
ربنا يوفقك  :Hands:  ... وان شاء الله اتابع معاكم بكره  :Eh S(7):

----------


## nesr_2020

الدولار فرنك.
شارت صغير.
الدخول الان 1.2145
الهدف: 25 نقطة او ملاحقة الربح.
الستوب: 15 نقطة. 
الله كريم

----------


## atef abo sofa

فرصة دايف بيع اليورو/ فرنك

----------


## VaNaDess

السلام عليكم 
فرصة علي eur\gpb ارجو ابداء الرأي بها

----------


## VaNaDess

فرصة علي المجنون علي فريمات الساعه وال 5 دقائق 
اعتقد ان الهدف هيكون اقرب مقاومة وهي عند 145.00

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم 
> فرصة علي eur\gpb ارجو ابداء الرأي بها

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كيف حالك يا طيب؟ 
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس ، لا يمكن أن نصل بين قمم وقيعان تخترق خطوط المؤشر أو خط السعر 
حاول تقوم بالرسم علي آخر قاع وآخر قمة  
بالنسبة للماكد عشرة علي عشرة ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد فتحي

اليورو دولار

----------


## khaldonm

السلام عليكم
وينكم ياجماعة؟ نايميين؟
فرص اليوم 
فرص الصباح موضحة على الشارت لم أدخل بها بسبب بعض المشاغل في العمل ومافضيت للساعة 10 تقريباً كنت متابع للفرص بس ماحبيت أدخل لأني مش قادر أتابع الشاشة طوال الوقت بس الفرص يلي دخلتها هي: 
* فرصة على الدولار/ين حققت لي مايقارب 10 نقاط
* فرصة على اليورو/دولار مركزين واحد 10 نقاط والثاني 20 نقطة أي دخلت مرز تعزيز 
* فرصة على الباوند دولار حققت 19 نقطة خرجت قبل الخبر بدقائق
مجموع الأرباح تقريباً 60 دولار بدخول عقد ميني 10K لكل مركز
* فرصة كانت على المجنون مادخلت انشغلت وأنا في المكتب معلش خيرها بغيرها 
بالنسبة لي أخرج بربح بسيط بعدد عمليات وبعمل مربح جيد الحمد لله أنا قنوع  :013:

----------


## nesr_2020

> الدولار فرنك.
> شارت صغير.
> الدخول الان 1.2145
> الهدف: 25 نقطة او ملاحقة الربح.
> الستوب: 15 نقطة. 
> الله كريم

 معلش نسيت اقولكم مبروك الهدف.
الله كريم

----------


## MHAKEEMM

فرصة على الباوند دولار أرجو التصحيح و هل هى لونج أو شورت

----------


## khaldonm

فرصة للباوند دولار مع شمعة انعكاسية  :Boxing:  
فرصة لليورو دولار نفس الحكاية 
فرصة على المجنون حبيب الملايين 
أخطف واهرب :013:  الحمد لله السوق حباب اليوم  :Icon26: 
أخذ تحميل ملفات الفرص وقت يبدو حدا بالشركة نازل داونلووود حارق نفس الانترنت 
من كل واحدة أخذت عشر نقاط تقريبا بدون الاسبريد  :18:

----------


## khaldonm

> معلش نسيت اقولكم مبروك الهدف.
> الله كريم

  مبروك عليك أنا مادخلت الفرصة لأني مابتابع الزوج المذكور  :015:

----------


## atef abo sofa

محمد باشا
ارجوا الافاده  افضل نقطة دخول بعد التأكد من الدايف  فقط ظهور شمعةانعكاسية  ام من الممكن الدخول مع الستوك استيك 
ارجوالافادة يا زعيم

----------


## khaldonm

فرصة للمتابعة باوند/دولار شراء 
* شموع انعكاسية دوجي 
* دايفرجنس على مؤشر STO 
فرصة للمتابعة باوند/ين شراء
 * دايفرجنس على ال CCI

----------


## MHAKEEMM

هل هذه فرصة

----------


## khaldonm

> هل هذه فرصة

 فرصة صحيحة إنشاء الله بس الدخول بهدف قريب لأنه عكس الترند العام للعملة

----------


## MHAKEEMM

> فرصة صحيحة إنشاء الله بس الدخول بهدف قريب لأنه عكس الترند العام للعملة

 شاكر لك أهتمامك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## khaldonm

فرصة على الباوند ين شراء بهدف 20 نقطة

----------


## khaldonm

> شاكر لك أهتمامك و جزاك الله كل خير

 وإياكم أخي الكريم 
فرصة على الباوند دولار مرفقة من الأخ MHAKEEMM شارت كمان من عندي

----------


## khaldonm

> فرصة على الباوند ين شراء بهدف 20 نقطة

 هدف سريع جداً جداً مش معقول  :Drive1:

----------


## MHAKEEMM

هل هذه فرصة بيع

----------


## khaldonm

> هل هذه فرصة بيع

 الفرصة صحيحة بس احنا ماخرجنا من عملية الشراء بعد  :Hands:  وعلى كل الأحوال القمة على RSI ما اكتملت بعد ننتظر كمان 5 دقائق ونشوف بس عموماً طريقة رسم الدايفر صح بس ديربالك لوصلع السعر كمان فوق القمة يلي قبله يبقى الدايفر باطل

----------


## MHAKEEMM

جزاك الله كل الخير على سرعة تعاونك

----------


## khaldonm

> جزاك الله كل الخير على سرعة تعاونك

 أهلا وسهلا في أي وقت بس بكرا مش حكون موجود واليوم نصف ساعة وطالع من المكتب يعني مش حكون متواجد اليوم على الفترة الأمريكية

----------


## khaldonm

> وإياكم أخي الكريم 
> فرصة على الباوند دولار مرفقة من الأخ MHAKEEMM شارت كمان من عندي

 
خرجت بربح 18 نقطة الحمد لله  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> محمد باشا
> ارجوا الافاده  افضل نقطة دخول بعد التأكد من الدايف  فقط ظهور شمعةانعكاسية  ام من الممكن الدخول مع الستوك استيك 
> ارجوالافادة يا زعيم

 نعم يا عاطف باشا الدخول مع الشمعة الانعكاسية وهتلاحظ ان ال rsi بيبدأ يلف في اتجاهك .. ساعتها تتأكد من الاتجاه إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد فتحي

اخي الحبيب khaldonm أشكرك علي جهودك في الموضوع وحرصك لإفادة إخوانك 
ومبارك عليك الربح أخي الحبيب 
دمت موفقاً بإذن الله

----------


## محمد فتحي

الباوند دولار يا إخوان

----------


## khaldonm

> اخي الحبيب khaldonm أشكرك علي جهودك في الموضوع وحرصك لإفادة إخوانك 
> ومبارك عليك الربح أخي الحبيب 
> دمت موفقاً بإذن الله

 عفواً أخي العزيز والله يبارك فيك 
والله يرزقك كمان وكمان وادعيلي يصير عندي حساب حقيقي عما قريب إنشاء الله لأن كل أرباحي على الديمو وبتعامل مع الديمو كأنو حساب حقيقي بحرص وبخرج من الصفقات بقناعة تامة بالربح ومابندم إن جابت نقاط أكثر الحمد لله اليوم ربحان 150 دولار على عقود ميني 10 آلاف أي 150 نقطة بدون أي ضغط نفسي الحمد لله 
اليوم بستأذن منكم حروح البيت بكير وماعندي انترنت دائم بالبيت وبكرا مافي شغل إنشاء الله بطلطل عليكم من وقت لآخر خلال يوم الجمعة والاثنين لقاء من الصباح الباكر بإذن الله 
دمتم بخير وموفقين جميعاً بالفترة الأمريكية

----------


## MHAKEEMM

> الباوند دولار يا إخوان

 أستاذى الفاضل أولاً أريد أن أسجل أعجابى بكل مواضيعك بدون أستثناء فهى مفيده جداً و ثانياً هل نكتفى بالأر أس أى أم يمكن أضافة مؤشر أخر، و هل تفضل العمل فى فترات معينة ، و ما أقتراحاتك بخصوص الأهداف سواء فى حالة الترند و أيضاً لو عكس الترند. تقبل منى كل الأحترام و عذراً على كثرة الأسئلة

----------


## محمد فتحي

> عفواً أخي العزيز والله يبارك فيك 
> والله يرزقك كمان وكمان وادعيلي يصير عندي حساب حقيقي عما قريب إنشاء الله لأن كل أرباحي على الديمو وبتعامل مع الديمو كأنو حساب حقيقي بحرص وبخرج من الصفقات بقناعة تامة بالربح ومابندم إن جابت نقاط أكثر الحمد لله اليوم ربحان 150 دولار على عقود ميني 10 آلاف أي 150 نقطة بدون أي ضغط نفسي الحمد لله 
> اليوم بستأذن منكم حروح البيت بكير وماعندي انترنت دائم بالبيت وبكرا مافي شغل إنشاء الله بطلطل عليكم من وقت لآخر خلال يوم الجمعة والاثنين لقاء من الصباح الباكر بإذن الله 
> دمتم بخير وموفقين جميعاً بالفترة الأمريكية

 إن شاء الله يا طيب يصير عندك حساب حقيقي وتكون من أصحاب الملايين

----------


## محمد فتحي

> أستاذى الفاضل أولاً أريد أن أسجل أعجابى بكل مواضيعك بدون أستثناء فهى مفيده جداً و ثانياً هل نكتفى بالأر أس أى أم يمكن أضافة مؤشر أخر، و هل تفضل العمل فى فترات معينة ، و ما أقتراحاتك بخصوص الأهداف سواء فى حالة الترند و أيضاً لو عكس الترند. تقبل منى كل الأحترام و عذراً على كثرة الأسئلة

 بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب وشاكر لك كلماتك الرقيقة 
اولا انا بعد تجربة وجدت rsi هو الأفضل علي هذا الفريم بلا منازع  
ثانيا افضل فترات العمل هي الأوروبية ونهاية الأمريكية .. حذار من أوقات أخبار الدولار بالذات  
بالنسبة للأهداف : في حالة دخولك مع الاتجاه ماتقلقش طالما مشيت في طريقك هتجيب هدف كبير 
لو عكس الاتجاه يبقي خليك حذر وأقفل بربح صغير واحمد ربنا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الباوند دولار يا إخوان

 النتيجة  
اكتر من 40 نقطة في ربع ساعة  
الله يرزقكم

----------


## MHAKEEMM

هل هذه فرصة شراء

----------


## ihossny

الله ينور عليك يا فريدوم معلم يا باشا

----------


## nesr_2020

فريدوم باشا هو فى اعدادان معينة لل RSI ولا اللى موجودة فى ميتاتريدر او التريد عادى؟

----------


## HAMEED

بعد اذنك يا محمد  :Asvc:  
الاعداد الافتراضي يا اسامه   :Eh S(7): RSI 14

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الله ينور عليك يا فريدوم معلم يا باشا

 وعليك يا استاذ ابراهيم .. جزاك الله خيراً   

> فريدوم باشا هو فى اعدادان معينة لل RSI ولا اللى موجودة فى ميتاتريدر او التريد عادى؟

 يا أهلا بالنسر .. شوف يا ريس . بالنسبة للفريمات الصغيرة فيفضل RSI 14 يعني بالإعدادات الافتراضية للميتا تريدر .. اما لو هتشتغل علي فريم أكبر مثل الساعة والأربع ساعات واليومي هتلاقي ال 14 حركته بطيئة وعرضية ولا يعطي دايفرجنس كثيرا فأنصحك ب RSI 7    

> بعد اذنك يا محمد  
> الاعداد الافتراضي يا اسامه  RSI 14

 تسلم يا أبو حميد

----------


## محمد فتحي

الدولار ين

----------


## محمد فتحي

[quote=freedomfighter;927201]الدولار ين  
[/quote] 
مبروك  
اوعو يكون مادخلتوش  :Doh:

----------


## nesr_2020

كنت دخلت بهدف 10 نقاط.
مبروك لينا احنا الاتنين.

----------


## محمد فتحي

> كنت دخلت بهدف 10 نقاط.
> مبروك لينا احنا الاتنين.

 مبروك يا نسر  :Icon26:

----------


## خيال2008

بصراحة أنت يا محمد غير و مواضيعك العسل يا عسل غير  
ما أقدر اقول الله الله الله يبارك فيك يا الغالى 
وليك هدية احلى وردة  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
دمت بكل مودة و ود

----------


## tarikov

بالتوفيق أخي محمد في ورشتك الجديدة

----------


## MHAKEEMM

السلام عليكم وأسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير

----------


## محمد فتحي

> بصراحة أنت يا محمد غير و مواضيعك العسل يا عسل غير  
> ما أقدر اقول الله الله الله يبارك فيك يا الغالى 
> وليك هدية احلى وردة  
> دمت بكل مودة و ود

 الله يخليك يا خيال 
وانا منتظر متابعك في الموضوع يا غالي   

> بالتوفيق أخي محمد في ورشتك الجديدة

 الله يوفقنا جميعا يا طارق باشا ،، تحياتي   

> السلام عليكم وأسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ،، صباحك ورد يا زعيم

----------


## محمد فتحي

الدولار كندي

----------


## محمد فتحي

> الدولار كندي

 مين أخد الأربعين نقطة دول 
لسا نايمين ولا أيه يا شباب

----------


## محمد فتحي

أربع فرص 
مين ناوي

----------


## nesr_2020

يادوب لسة صاحى
صباح الورد يا محمد باشا.
اسبوع ملئ بالارباح.
يالا اشرب الشاى و افطر و ابص على الشارتات مع بعض.
الله كريم.

----------


## nesr_2020

متستعجلش على اليورو ين.
استنى شوية شوف الشارت ده الاول.
الدخول بعد الوصول للترند المقاومة.
الهدف الترند الصاعد.
الستوب 10 نقاط فوق الترند. 
الله كريم.

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: 
حضور متاخر قوى ياترى لسه الباب مفتوح ولا اتقفل  :016: 
اتمنى انو يكون لسه مفتوح
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## atef abo sofa

معاك من زمان يا زعيم  بس كل مشكلتي اني عاوز اعرف نقطة الدخول بدقة و هل ممكن ندخل مع الاستوك استيك ولا فقط شمعة انعكاسية  :015:

----------


## nesr_2020

ممكن الان لليورو الين ان شاء الله.
الدخول من 120.85 لليورو ين و الهدف ممكن 30-50 نقطة الى 80 نقطة حسب قوة اعصابك.
الستوب 15 نقطة بس يعنى 121
انا داخل حد داخل معايا ؟؟
الله كريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## atef abo sofa

معاك بس يا ريت الشارت ترفقة علشان انا حاسس ان في اختلاف في الشارت بتاعي معاك مشكور

----------


## محمد فتحي

> يادوب لسة صاحى
> صباح الورد يا محمد باشا.
> اسبوع ملئ بالارباح.
> يالا اشرب الشاى و افطر و ابص على الشارتات مع بعض.
> الله كريم.

 صباح الفل .. مستني المتابعة يا زعيم   

> متستعجلش على اليورو ين.
> استنى شوية شوف الشارت ده الاول.
> الدخول بعد الوصول للترند المقاومة.
> الهدف الترند الصاعد.
> الستوب 10 نقاط فوق الترند. 
> الله كريم.

 هما صعدوا كلهم فعلا .. ربنا يكرم ادينا منتظرين   

> حضور متاخر قوى ياترى لسه الباب مفتوح ولا اتقفل 
> اتمنى انو يكون لسه مفتوح
> جزاكم الله خير

 يا ريس تنور في أي وقت  .. يلا جهز شارتاتك   

> معاك من زمان يا زعيم  بس كل مشكلتي اني عاوز اعرف نقطة الدخول بدقة و هل ممكن ندخل مع الاستوك استيك ولا فقط شمعة انعكاسية

 طيب مهو الفرق بين ستوكاستك و rsi ان ده بخطين وده بخط واحد .. كلهم مؤشرات تشبع .. بص تدخل لما تلاقي ال rsi بدأ يلف من مستوي  
جرب كدا وقولي

----------


## nesr_2020

> متستعجلش على اليورو ين.
> استنى شوية شوف الشارت ده الاول.
> الدخول بعد الوصول للترند المقاومة.
> الهدف الترند الصاعد.
> الستوب 10 نقاط فوق الترند. 
> الله كريم.

  

> معاك بس يا ريت الشارت ترفقة علشان انا حاسس ان في اختلاف في الشارت بتاعي معاك مشكور

 
اتفضل ارفقته بالمشاركة السابقة بس انت لسة نايم.
صباح الورد.
الله كريم.

----------


## atef abo sofa

صح يا زعيم

----------


## محمد فتحي

> ممكن الان لليورو الين ان شاء الله.
> الدخول من 120.85 لليورو ين و الهدف ممكن 30-50 نقطة الى 80 نقطة حسب قوة اعصابك.
> الستوب 15 نقطة بس يعنى 121
> انا داخل حد داخل معايا ؟؟
> الله كريم

 استني يا معلم شمعة هابطة من المستوي ده

----------


## khaldonm

نهار مبارك على الجميع
فرص للمتابعة 
آسف على التأخير بس الانترنت بطئ كثير اليوم :Mad Argue:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> نهار مبارك على الجميع
> فرص للمتابعة 
> آسف على التأخير بس الانترنت بطئ كثير اليوم

 ولا يهمك 
انا بردو الانترنت عندي بطئ جدا النهاردة .. مش عارف ايه المشكلة

----------


## atef abo sofa

فرصة بيع يورو دولار للمتابعة الرجوا تعليق اخويا محمد

----------


## khaldonm

> ولا يهمك 
> انا بردو الانترنت عندي بطئ جدا النهاردة .. مش عارف ايه المشكلة

 لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
كل الفرص تقريباً عكست و عن نفسي أغلقت البيع واشتريت :013:  
اليورو ين خرجت على الصفر والآن شاري من 120.75
الباوند ين ربحت 20 نقطة واشتريت من 142.72
الباوند دولار خسرت 22 نقطة واشتريت 1.4986
اليورو دولار خسرت 20 نقطة واشتريت من 1.2675  
إنشاء الله نعوض  :Boxing:

----------


## khaldonm

> لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
> كل الفرص تقريباً عكست و عن نفسي أغلقت البيع واشتريت 
> اليورو ين خرجت على الصفر والآن شاري من 120.75  إغلاق 120.95 = 20 ربح
> الباوند ين ربحت 20 نقطة واشتريت من 142.72 إغلاق 143.12 = 40 ربح
> الباوند دولار خسرت 22 نقطة واشتريت 1.4986 إغلاق 1.5011 = 25 ربح
> اليورو دولار خسرت 20 نقطة واشتريت من  1.2675 إغلاق 1.2690 = 15 ربح باستخدام TP  
> إنشاء الله نعوض

 الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## khaldonm

فرص بيع بهدف قريب Scalping  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## محمد فتحي

> فرص بيع بهدف قريب Scalping

  تمام يا ريس

----------


## nesr_2020

> ممكن الان لليورو الين ان شاء الله.
> الدخول من 120.85 لليورو ين و الهدف ممكن 30-50 نقطة الى 80 نقطة حسب قوة اعصابك.
> الستوب 15 نقطة بس يعنى 121
> انا داخل حد داخل معايا ؟؟
> الله كريم

 مبروك للى دخل,
انا كسبت 30 نقطة اتمنى ان حد استفاد.
خدوا بالكوا من الدولار فرنك.
الله كريم.

----------


## mustafa83

هل هنالك فرصة ما على زوج اليورو دولار او اي زوج اخر :016: و شكرا

----------


## MR_Oo

من السهل هن تشرح الشارتات السابقة, ولكن ما نحتاجه هنا ان نعرف كيفية التحليل المستقبلية فالدخول و الخروج لن يكون بهذه السهولة, من الممكن أن يأتي خبر و يقلب الشارت و بهذا يكون تحليل الشارت المسبق(اي الذي صدر بعد الخبر) تحليله صحيح و لكن التحليل المستقبلي يحتاج الى بعض الدراسة. 
و مشكور على جهودك

----------


## nesr_2020

> هل هنالك فرصة ما على زوج اليورو دولار او اي زوج اخرو شكرا

 اصبر!
ننتظر اعادة الاختبار جميعا للدخول فى ازواج كثيرة.
الله كريم.

----------


## MR_Oo

Technical resistance levels: 1.2660 1.2745 1.2870
  Technical support levels: 1.2435 1.2355 1.2235
 Trading range: 1.2625 - 1.2690
 Trend: Upward
 Buy at 1.2637 SL 1.2607 TP 1.2677  
which means that you are late becouse the EUR is now at the high but you never know what Fundemintal could do in this hour

----------


## MR_Oo

but EUR/USD has a good point for selling at 1.2870 but it is on your own risk
لا أتحمل اية مسؤلية....

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

بارك الله لك اخونا محمد ورزقك رزقا وفيرا استراتيجية رائعة جدا  وبدأت استخدمها على حسابى الحقيقى  تحت التدريب: هل هذه صفقة شراء صحيحة ؟

----------


## محمود علي

اليورو دولار للمتابعة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

وهل هذه صفقة شراء صحيحة ؟

----------


## محمد فتحي

> وهل هذه صفقة شراء صحيحة ؟

 القاع الثاني علي السعر مرتفع وكذلك علي المؤشر لا يوجد دايفرجنس

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل هذه صفقة بيع صحيحة:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل هذه صفقة بيع صحيحة:

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل هذه صفقة شراء صحيحة:

----------


## HAMEED

بعد اذنك يا محمد 
الفرصه الاولي  دولار ين صحيحه .. علي فريم 5 دقائق .. حققت 30 نقطه حسب الشارت المرفق  ...ولكن الدايفرجنس حدث علي مؤشر CCI ... واخونا محمد يري ان مؤشر ال RSI هو الاقوي علي هذا الفريم 
الفرصه الثانيه باوند استرليني صحيحه ايضا .. علي فريم الساعه وحققت ربح يقارب ال 80 نقطه ... الدايفرجنس علي مؤشري ال MACD وال RSI

----------


## محمد فتحي

> بعد اذنك يا محمد 
> الفرصه الاولي  دولار ين صحيحه .. علي فريم 5 دقائق .. حققت 30 نقطه حسب الشارت المرفق  ...ولكن الدايفرجنس حدث علي مؤشر CCI ... واخونا محمد يري ان مؤشر ال RSI هو الاقوي علي هذا الفريم 
> الفرصه الثانيه باوند استرليني صحيحه ايضا .. علي فريم الساعه وحققت ربح يقارب ال 80 نقطه ... الدايفرجنس علي مؤشري ال MACD وال RSI

 تمام يا أحمد باشا  
تسلم علي التوضيح والمتابعة

----------


## محمود علي

للتوضيح 
فرصة اليورو دولار المرفقة https://forum.arabictrader.com/935635-261-post.html 
حققت اكثر من 50 نقطة قبل ارتداد السعر
ومبروك لمن استفاد منها

----------


## محمد فتحي

> للتوضيح 
> فرصة اليورو دولار المرفقة https://forum.arabictrader.com/935635-261-post.html 
> حققت اكثر من 50 نقطة قبل ارتداد السعر
> ومبروك لمن استفاد منها

  مبروك يا محمود ومبروك لمن استفاد 
انا لا زالت عندي عقود شراء علي اليورو في انتظار أهداف أعلي بإذن الله

----------


## محمود علي

> مبروك يا محمود ومبروك لمن استفاد 
> انا لا زالت عندي عقود شراء علي اليورو في انتظار أهداف أعلي بإذن الله

  الى الاهداف ان شاء الله يا بو حميد  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
اللي قالقني انه مش قادر يغلق فوق القمة

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل الدخول شراء فى هذه الحالة صحيح :

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل الدخول شراء فى هذه الحالة صحيح : ولو تكرمت أخى محمد تقييم مستواي لمدى فهمى للموضوع حتى الآن  ??%

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

هل الدخول شراء فى هذه الحالة صحيح :

----------


## محمد فتحي

> هل الدخول شراء فى هذه الحالة صحيح : ولو تكرمت أخى محمد تقييم مستواي لمدى فهمى للموضوع حتى الآن  ??%

 ماشاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله  
تمام يا ريس  :Good:    

> هل الدخول شراء فى هذه الحالة صحيح :

  تمام  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

> ماشاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله   تمام يا ريس

 بارك الله لك اخونا محمد على مساعدتك والمتابعة  رزقك الله من واسع فضله  هل أستطيع الآن ان اطرح فرص للدخول أم نؤجلها حتى نتم مزيد من التدريب ؟ تحت اشرافك اخى الكريم.

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

تحت التدريب:  EURGBP Buy

----------


## nesr_2020

طيب دى مقصود بيها ايه؟
بيع ..؟ مفيش مقاومة؟.
شراء؟؟..الارتداد من الدعم انتهى
احنا بندخل عند ملامسة السعر لترند او دعم او مقاومة او مستوى فيبوناشى.
متابع معاك.
الله كريم.

----------


## VaNaDess

فرصة فائتة شراء علي الدولار يورو 
دخلت بها وحققت 42+ نقطة لكن كنت بطمع في اكتر فللأسف رجعت وضربت ستوب علي نقطة الدخول

----------


## محمداحمدالعواضي

استاذي العزيز اشكرك جدا جدا كا نه الله بعتك لي دلوقت فانا اعاني من الخسائر ومنهارجدا
عموما اتحملني على اسئلتي الله يجزيك خير:-
1 - ايش تقصد الاغلاق فوق اوتحت الشمعه الاتعكاسيه ينهي الموقف ونقوم بالخروج
2-هل الدخول يكون من عند افتتاح الشمعه التاليه للشمعه الانعكاسيه
3-ممكن توضح الاستراتيجيه على الشارت مع الشرح 
اسال الله ان يعطيك العافيه وكل ما تتمنا في هذه الايام المباركه
امين اللهم امين :Drive1:     
 |

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم  ايش رايكم بـ USD/JPY بيع...

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

وينكم
الين دولار فرصة شراء

----------


## محمود علي

> وينكم
> الين دولار فرصة شراء

  لو ترى فرصة شراء يا ريت تتكرم بارفاق الشارت اخي العزيز!!!

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

الحين باوند شراء

----------


## محمود علي

> الحين باوند شراء

  يا اخي العزيز
قبل قليل قلت الين شراء ووقتها كان يهبط ومازال في الهبوط
وسألتك عن شارت لنفهم مبرراتك للبيع فلم تجيب 
والان تقول الباوند شراء  
لو تسمح بوضع مبرراتك (الفنية) بشكل منطقي وارفاق شارت لان هذا موضوع تحليلي
 وليس موضوع للتوصيات المجهولة  :No3:

----------


## Zizo

فرصة من باب التذكير باهمية الموضوع التحفة

----------


## Zizo

فرصة أخرى وإن كانت متأخرة شويه ، لكن من باب التعلم وللتذكير باهمية الباب

----------


## memetrus

_فرصة بيع متأخرة شويتين_  _بس عشان نشوف الاسبوع الجاي هيكون فيه ايه ان شاء الله_ _شارت على الربع ساعه_

----------


## حماده يلعب

يورو ين بيع ؟

----------

